# 5 años de CÁRCEL para una HIJA DE PUTA por delitos continuados de denuncia falsa



## Gatoo_ (18 May 2022)

*Condena récord de 5 años a una madre por denunciar 9 veces abusos sexuales falsos de su ex sobre la hija común: "Es como matarte en vida".*

18.05.2022

En una sentencia(aún recurrible) pero demoledora, el magistrado censura la «maldad refinada y preconcebida» de la madre. Su «falta de sinceridad» y «mente retorcida». Su «cinismo exacerbado» con «tintes obsesivos». También el «proceso de victimización» al que la progenitora ha sometido a su propia hija, «explorada por médicos y facultativos hasta en 10 ocasiones», y aquejada por ello de una «fobia» a todo lo sanitario, y de «llanto, nerviosismo y ansiedad».

Nueve veces denunció la madre a su ex pareja -entre 2018 y 2020- ante la Justicia, la Policía y la Guardia Civil. Y otras siete ante diversas instancias sanitarias, sobre todo ante el Servicio Andaluz de Salud, recoge la sentencia. Siempre sabiendo que era falso.

El magistrado la ha condenado por hasta cuatro delitos. Dos años por delito continuado de denuncia falsa. Otros dos por delito contra la integridad moral. Seis meses por desobediencia grave a los jueces. Y otros seis por abandono de sus deberes como madre. No sólo eso: la mujer, abogada de formación, será privada de la patria potestad por 10 años, y deberá indemnizar a su propia hija y a su ex pareja con 40.000 euros cada uno por el daño causado, del todo contrario a lo que debe ser una madre o un padre.









Condena récord de 5 años a una madre por denunciar 9 veces abusos sexuales falsos de su ex sobre la hija común: "Es como matarte en vida"


«Es lo mismo que morir en vida. No quieres hacer nada, sólo llorar. Y no es ya que muchos padres te aparten la mirada en el colegio, cosa que todavía me pasa, después de...




www.elmundo.es





@Lady_A


----------



## Hans_Asperger (18 May 2022)

@Lady_A , asoma la patita...


----------



## Gonzalor (18 May 2022)

No puede ser, las denuncias falsas no existen


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2022)

5 años ? Habría que condenarla a la pena más alta a la que hubiera sido condenado el falso denunciado


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (18 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No sólo eso: la mujer, *abogada de formación*



BRUTAL
La nutrición es intensa aquí


----------



## Trollaco del copón (18 May 2022)

No se engañen la condena viene por producirle una fobia a la hija... el hombre es prescindible


----------



## elCañonero (18 May 2022)

Es lo que tiene emparejarte con una PUTA


----------



## FilibustHero (18 May 2022)

Esto demuestra lo importante que es hacer leyes que impidan que se vuelvan a producir casos tan abyectos como este. Es decir, promulgar leyes que prohiban a los jueces machistas condenar a las mujeres por el mero hecho de ser mujer o por poner denuncias falsas puesto que las denuncias falsas no existen así que ¿me podéis explicar como se pueden poner denuncias falsas si eso no existe?.

[mode C. Calvo = OFF]


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)




----------



## fluffy (18 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



A esto venía. Me parece una pena ridícula.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (18 May 2022)

Deberia ser mas. Aunque bueno, vendran los rojos y la indultaran por que ejjj que ejj muje


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> A esto venía. Me parece una pena ridícula.



Si la orgía de la de la manada de Pamplona supuso destruir la vida de 5 chavales españoles integrados en la sociedad y de sus familias ....

Todo el daño económico y emocional que provocan las mujeres resentidas en hombres a los que buscan destruir no se puede cuantificar. 

Lo que está pasando en España aunque ( no se cuente ) es algo que sí se contará durante siglos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 May 2022)

Cuantos años le habrían caído al padre si todas sus denuncias hubiesen sido ciertas??? Pues esa condena MÍNIMO le deberían poner.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## LasTcall (18 May 2022)

Lo que sufren muchos hombres en este país no tiene nombre. Cientos sino miles de casos se dan cada año, locas del coño empoderadas que su único objetivo vital es machacar y robar lo máximo posible a sus ex.

Amargadas y enmuradas infelices que utilizan en la mayoría de casos a los niños, sin ningún reparo, para joder emocionalmente y chantajear a sus padres. Dejando a los niños con taras emocionales de por vida.

Una locura


----------



## Lady_A (18 May 2022)

Menuda prenda, poco me parece. Encima abogada, que no es que sea uba analfabeta precisamente. Aunque claro puede que sea precisamente por eso.

Menuda tipa, que escoria. Ni entiendo ni entenderé estas cosas. Lo único que se me ocurre para someter a tu hija a semejante exploración es que realmente se creyera sus mentiras porque no puedo llegar a comprender como una madre somete a su hija a eso solo por joder a una persona. Ni lo entiendo, ni lo entenderé. Ahora que repose en la carcel pero honestamente poco me parece para el daño cometido a dos personas. Muy aberrante.


----------



## daesrd (18 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> *Condena récord de 5 años a una madre por denunciar 9 veces abusos sexuales falsos de su ex sobre la hija común: "Es como matarte en vida".*
> 
> 18.05.2022
> 
> ...



Maldita hija de satanás. Ojalá se pudra en la carcel...!


----------



## Lady_A (18 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si la orgía de la de la manada de Pamplona supuso destruir la vida de 5 chavales españoles integrados en la sociedad y de sus familias ....
> 
> Todo el daño económico y emocional que provocan las mujeres resentidas en hombres a los que buscan destruir no se puede cuantificar.
> 
> Lo que está pasando en España aunque ( no se cuente ) es algo que sí se contará durante siglos.




Esos perros tenian vídeos abusando de tias. ¿Que me cuentas? Hay que dar asco moral y personal para decir semejante cosa de tios que sus propios amigos y amigas dudaban de ellos y a los que aparte de lo de Pamplona se le encontró otros vídeos abusando de chicas dormidas.

Escoria eres como ellos. Como la mitad del foro que defiende a violadores y ladrones.

Sera que aparte de virgen eres igual de violador, abusador y ladrón, o te gustaría.

Defender que esos tipos estaban integrados en la sociedad es como defender que Hitler era un pacifista.

Superintegradisimos que hasta sus amigos sabían que abusaban de tias y robaban. ¿Esa es la sociedad que tu quieres para España? Luego a quejarse de los moros, hay moros mas integrados que los subnormales de la Manada y ya es decir.

Decir que estaban integrados, no se te caerá la cara de incel de vergüenza. Integrado es una persona que no graba abusando, tocando el pecho o tirando a la calle en plena noche y en un descampado una tia que no se los quiere follar porque no le sale de su coño y a la que dejaron putos cardenales en los muslos que a saber que le hicieron para que tuviera cardenales por el cuerpo o le roban el puto movil a otra. Superintegradisimos, si. Una manada en cada esquina y no habría seguridad para nadie. Encima algunos representaban a la gente que tiene que defenderte, si unos putos ladrones y abusadores de tias. Segurito que con ellos las tias estamos seguras, mis cojones.

Integrados dice el virgen. No tendrías calle para correr, a los tipos como tu esos gitanos (con perdón para los gitanos que los hay mas integrados y respetuosos que esos) los violan por diversión. Literal, lo harían. Bajeza personal y moral es lo que tenian los sevillanos, y se ve que ya te gustaría a ti ser así. Yo gracias a dios prefiero el primer mundo y la gente verdaderamente integrada, no analfabetos, violentos, ladrones y abusadores, por las calles y en los cuerpos de seguridad.

Que poco quieres a tu país, vuelve a la selva. Que se ve que es lo que te gustaría que sea España.


----------



## ischainyn (18 May 2022)

no valen de nada estas condenas....la van a indultar


----------



## Nut (18 May 2022)

Las mujeres NUNCA mienten.

Carmen Calvo vice presidenta del gobierno.


----------



## ugeruge (18 May 2022)

Según la estadística de izquierdas, esta debe ser la única denuncia falsa de toda España


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Esos perros tenian vídeos abusando de tias. ¿Que me cuentas? Hay que dar asco moral y personal para decir semejante cosa de tios que sus propios amigos y amigas dudaban de ellos y a los que aparte de lo de Pamplona se le encontró otros vídeos abusando de chicas dormidas.
> 
> Escoria eres como ellos. Como la mitad del foro que defiende a violadores y ladrones.
> 
> ...



no leo a lesbianas que tienen un gato como única familia.

No están bien de la cabeza . viven en una dimensión irreal .

Poco sabes tú de la vida y de lo que pasa alrededor de los polígonos donde se hace botellón y a la salida de las discotecas .
Por no hablar de la incontable cantidad de putas que hay en España : 

- las que por 30 euros hacen de todo 
- las que hacen de todo completamente gratis.

Yo he estado en los Sanfermines varias veces y sé de sobra en qué consiste ese aquelarre de alcohol , sexo y drogas. 
Sé porqué se desplazan personas no sólo de España sino de medio planeta , para vivir durante una semana un desenfreno psicopático. 

La tipeja del portal que según quedó demostrado en los vídeos tenía mucha experiencia en los dogging y así lo manifestó ... fue abordada por unos activistas que usaron su caso para hacer proselitismo feminazi y darle una vuelta de tuerca al acoso y demonización de los hombres españoles en la misma proporción que disculpan a los extranjeros de las fechorías que hacen constantemente y pasan desapercibidas. 










Qué es el dogging y cómo practicarlo - 10 pasos


Qué es el dogging y cómo practicarlo. El acto sexual está lleno de posibilidades y la llegada de las nuevas tecnologías no ha hecho más que ampliar ese abanico y ofrecer nuevas...




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Viviendo Digno (18 May 2022)

Sólo el 0,000000000000001 % de las denuncias son falsas, y probablemente todas ellas sean de esta señora.


----------



## The Replicant (18 May 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (18 May 2022)

Hay que decirle.
"Calla puta y a la cárcel".
Ojalá cumpla los 5 años en al trena, pero con las putas leyes que tenemos lo dudo.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (18 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no leo a lesbianas que tienen un gato como única familia.
> 
> No están bien de la cabeza . viven en una dimensión irreal .
> 
> ...



Bien dicho, a las feminazis como @Lady_A hay que ponerlas en su sitio. Saludos.


----------



## rondo (18 May 2022)

La hija de puta de la montero la indultara


----------



## DOM + (18 May 2022)

Entonces, este caso por si solo ya rebasa el 0,00000000000001 de denuncias falsas, no?

Menudo infierno dar con una loca (con que esté un poco ya basta) en los tiempos que corren. Hace años pues adiós y a correr, ahora te destrozan la vida y estas indefenso.


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 May 2022)

A ver cuándo sale o si el gobierno la exonera.


----------



## magnificent (18 May 2022)

Ahora toca poner en marcha el procedimiento feminazi hezpañol habitual:

1. Mediatizar el caso
2. Inventarse que el marido abusó sexualmente de su mujer hace 25 años, es un borracho y además le huele el aliento y los pies
3. Inventarse que los jueces estaban expedientados, llegaban tarde al trabajo o que votaban a Vox 
4. Movilización de turbas feminazis a las puertas de los juzgados pidiendo encarcelamiento para el marido 
5. Indulto de la hezpañola y paguita por malos tratos


----------



## DOM + (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Esos perros tenian vídeos abusando de tias. ¿Que me cuentas? Hay que dar asco moral y personal para decir semejante cosa de tios que sus propios amigos y amigas dudaban de ellos y a los que aparte de lo de Pamplona se le encontró otros vídeos abusando de chicas dormidas.
> 
> Escoria eres como ellos. Como la mitad del foro que defiende a violadores y ladrones.
> 
> ...



Veamos:
1) coincido en que son gentuza y estan bien en la cárcel
2) no coincido en que esten en la cárcel por este caso en que la tia esta por su voluntad y se ven los videos como van buscando un portal. Seguro que habia 20 casos más por los que merecían estar en la carcel, pero este justamente no.
3) hay casos de violaciones reales cada semana pero no perpetradas por españoles. No ha habido ni una manifestación ergo, aquí no se intenta defender a la mujer sino otra cosa. Sino por casos reales, este ni lo considero violación, con incluso la chica apalizada o muerta deberían manifestarse también. Pero no lo hacen porque los criminales no son blancos ni españoles.

Y ahí es donde el feminismo pierde todo valor. Es solo otro instrumento de la agenda


----------



## gpm (18 May 2022)

@Lady_A @xicomalo @dabuti


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 May 2022)

la tiene que estar la tia segura de la condicion de megabeta pata negra del tio para hacerle eso

me hacen eso a mi y la tia puede darse por frageada, no la salvan ni los avengers


----------



## Rextor88 (18 May 2022)

Será indultada. Como todas.


----------



## Lady_A (18 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no leo a lesbianas que tienen un gato como única familia.
> 
> No están bien de la cabeza . viven en una dimensión irreal .
> 
> ...




Te repito que si esa es la sociedad en la que tu quieres vivir te revuelques en el fango y dejes a la gente normal en paz, la gente productiva. ¿Que se haga en polígonos a ti no te dice nada no? Si eres un virgen medio marginal que prefiere compañía de analfabetos, alcohólicos, ladrones y violadores alla tu pero jamas digas que tu mierda es la mierda de todos, que tu mierda es la normal, los demás si estamos integrados, eso no es estar integrado jamas. Eso es ser un marginal.

Nunca dejaría que mis hijos consideraran eso integración porque no lo es. Repito si quieres un país asi vive en la marginalidad o vete a la selva pero nunca digas que eso es integración y normalidad porque no lo es. Es desintegración y anormalidad y en ningun lugar del mundo puede serlo salvo si vives en el tercer mundo o en la marginalidad, perteneces a ese grupito de marginales. Que de hecho incumplen la ley. Si colega, la ley porque la ley define lo que socialmente y en consenso definimos como integración.

Igual para ti es normal pagar por sexo, encocarte, alcoholizarte o follar en poligonos y sin condón. Pero no colega, no es lo normal porque sino la mayoria lo harían, y sorpresa la mayoria de gente no roba, no abusa, no va de coca hasta árriba o no consume prostitución de manera habitual, en definitiva no es lo integrado. Que tu creas que lo es dice mas de ti, básicamente que eres escoria como los sevillanos y que eres un virgen marginal, que de nadie mas. La integración es lo que hace la mayoria y de forma habitual.

Tocarle una teta a una tia dormida e incosciente no es lo normal, alcoholizarse hasta perder el sentido, no es lo normal, grabar vídeos tocando o abusando de tias desconocidas no es lo normal, robar móviles no es lo normal, pasar vídeos de abusos a tus colegas no es lo normal, encocarte no es lo normal, repite conmigo soy un marginal y así debe ser. Ahora que ya lo tienes claro pasare a llamarte el virgen integrado cocainómano y ladrón, ¿te parece? ¿verdad que no? Pues ea, a admitir que eres la excepción y no la norma.


----------



## Rextor88 (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Esos perros tenian vídeos abusando de tias. ¿Que me cuentas? Hay que dar asco moral y personal para decir semejante cosa de tios que sus propios amigos y amigas dudaban de ellos y a los que aparte de lo de Pamplona se le encontró otros vídeos abusando de chicas dormidas.
> 
> Escoria eres como ellos. Como la mitad del foro que defiende a violadores y ladrones.
> 
> ...



Los de la Manada tenían vídeos abusando de tías borrachas o drogadas, como uno que vi de una en el asiento de atrás de un coche y se jactaban de abusar o "violar" en mensajes de wasap. Te lo compro. Lo de la chica de los San Fermines te lo puedo comprar también. La tía estaba borracha y se aprovecharon de ello. A lo mejor no estaba muy borracha y se dejó y/o consintió pero si hubiera estado sobria no hubiera hecho todo eso. Pero en ese caso, aunque ellos se aprovecharan de ella, no fue violación entendida como agresión a la fuerza, haciendo daño... sino abuso sexual. El abusador sexual no es violador son conceptos distintos, a veces van juntos a veces no. Pero vale, te compro lo de que los de la Manada eran abusadores y violadores en potencia.

El problema es que estamos llegando a un punto donde las tías se inventan cualquier cosa para joder, denuncian falsamente porque son malas o porque quieren joder al otro y el sistema les favorece. A mi me denunció una de la calle, que no era pareja ni nada, sólo por ir a separar a su hijo que estaba pegando al mío. Como cualquiera puede ir al hospital y decir que le duele, sin marcas, que eso se llama "policontusiones" que suena como que tienes marcas pero no, pues te hacen un informe de esos y denuncian. Se inventó de todo sin pruebas, lesiones inexistentes y aún con informes policiales y periciales en contra de ella, como que en el atestado policial no había lesiones y no me detuvieron y que en informe pericial lo que pusieron es que ella no tenía lesiones de una paliza sino degenerativo muscular, etc., dio igual porque la jueza (que no era juzgado de género) omitió todo eso en la sentencia y sin pruebas me condenaron por delito lesiones, 2000 pavos la broma, aunque nada de arresto ni nada, no pisé ni calabozo porque los policías no me detuvieron y vieron que era una chalada mentirosa. Pero fiscalía y jueza, sin pruebas, me condenaron y las pruebas que había en contra de ella y a favor mía, las omitieron. Mi mujer testificando a mi favor y nada. Ese es el problema, que no hay justicia y al final es todo insostenible... Moraleja: la próxima vez que una tía se me ponga histérica en la calle gritando que la he agredido y diga de llamar a la policía, lo tengo claro, le meto la paliza de su vida para que cuando me condenen sea por algo: más o menos ya sé que darle una paliza a una tía en la calle, puñetazos en la cara, reventarla a patadas en el suelo, etc., son unos 2000 pavos. Que en ese día ni la toqué, pero eso fue lo que dijo. Pues oye, los pago a gusto la próxima vez porque las hostias se las llevará de verdad (y ya verás como no vuelve a acusar a otro sin pruebas o para joder). Eso es lo que se consigue con esta "justicia" feminazi.

PD. Informé de mi caso y sentencia a una asociación contra la corrupción judicial y me dijeron que eso de omitir pruebas y no valorarlo todo en la sentencia era prevaricación del juez, pero que eso es el pan de cada día en la "justicia" española cuando hay mujeres de por medio y que denunciar a un juez es imposible porque entre ellos se protegen. De hecho, recurrí la sentencia para que valoraran las pruebas omitidas y el juez del recurso se las volvió a pasar por el forro, como si no existieran ni una mención, sólo puso que "daba la razón a la compañera jueza del juzgado de instrucción"... Y ya no había más recursos. O era joderme o denunciar a los jueces y eso es hoy en día inviable. Así que no me extraña nada cuando escucho que han apalizado o matado a a una mujer.


----------



## Joaquim (18 May 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Deberia ser mas. Aunque bueno, vendran los rojos y la indultaran por que ejjj que ejj muje



Ya lo hicieron con Juana la Secuetradora, y seguro que lo van a plantear con la Organización Criminal de Secuestro de Menores y Denúncias Falsas Sistémicas, llamada Infáncia Libre, vinculada a Podemos.


----------



## Joaquim (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Te repito que si esa es la sociedad en la que tu quieres vivir te revuelques en el fango y dejes a la gente normal en paz, la gente productiva. ¿Que se haga en polígonos a ti no te dice nada no? Si eres un virgen medio marginal que prefiere compañía de analfabetos, alcohólicos, ladrones y violadores alla tu pero jamas digas que tu mierda es la mierda de todos, que tu mierda es la normal, los demás si estamos integrados, eso no es estar integrado jamas. Eso es ser un marginal.
> 
> Nunca dejaría que mis hijos consideraran eso integración porque no lo es. Repito si quieres un país asi vive en la marginalidad o vete a la selva pero nunca digas que eso es integración y normalidad porque no lo es. Es desintegración y anormalidad y en ningun lugar del mundo puede serlo salvo si vives en el tercer mundo o en la marginalidad, perteneces a ese grupito de marginales. Que de hecho incumplen la ley. Si colega, la ley porque la ley define lo que socialmente y en consenso definimos como integración.
> 
> ...



No tires balones fuera, lista!! No cambies de tema, jeta!!


----------



## Joaquim (18 May 2022)

rondo dijo:


> La hija de puta de la montero la indultara



Y espérate, que después no le de un carguito en algún Chiringuito, como ha hecho con la condenada Isa Serra.


----------



## Joaquim (18 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> A ver cuándo sale o si el gobierno la exonera.



El PSOE que ha indultado a Juana la Secuestradora, a los Golpistas del Pruses, y a una Manada de Drag Queens violadores? Ni cotiza!



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/3-drag-queens-violaron-a-un-chaval-y-el-psoe-les-indulto-la-prensa-callada-como-putas.1027722/


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Esos perros tenian vídeos abusando de tias. ¿Que me cuentas? Hay que dar asco moral y personal para decir semejante cosa de tios que sus propios amigos y amigas dudaban de ellos y a los que aparte de lo de Pamplona se le encontró otros vídeos abusando de chicas dormidas.
> 
> Escoria eres como ellos. Como la mitad del foro que defiende a violadores y ladrones.
> 
> ...



La orgia la hizo la amiguita con esos perros por propia voluntad.
Luego esos perros la robaron el teléfono (probablemente por hacer volquete, el que sepa que entienda) y la niña se enfadó y denuncio.

Y lo sabe toda España.

Y por eso toda España no ha visto el vídeo de la orgia aun, que video haberlo lo hay.

A otro perro con ese hueso , feminista mordedora.

P.D.: Recuerda que en sus propias palabras se resbaló y se agarró a una polla para no caerse, Teeeeeelaaa.


----------



## Sonico (18 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No puede ser, las denuncias falsas no existen



Son un cero coma.... no se qué y no existen


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Te repito que si esa es la sociedad en la que tu quieres vivir te revuelques en el fango y dejes a la gente normal en paz, la gente productiva. ¿Que se haga en polígonos a ti no te dice nada no? Si eres un virgen medio marginal que prefiere compañía de analfabetos, alcohólicos, ladrones y violadores alla tu pero jamas digas que tu mierda es la mierda de todos, que tu mierda es la normal, los demás si estamos integrados, eso no es estar integrado jamas. Eso es ser un marginal.
> 
> Nunca dejaría que mis hijos consideraran eso integración porque no lo es. Repito si quieres un país asi vive en la marginalidad o vete a la selva pero nunca digas que eso es integración y normalidad porque no lo es. Es desintegración y anormalidad y en ningun lugar del mundo puede serlo salvo si vives en el tercer mundo o en la marginalidad, perteneces a ese grupito de marginales. Que de hecho incumplen la ley. Si colega, la ley porque la ley define lo que socialmente y en consenso definimos como integración.
> 
> ...



tú eres una puritana mojigata de nuestro tiempo.

De la misma manera que en el pasado se mostraban de ejemplo ahora también .

Otra cosa es la realidad a la que tú eres ajena porque vives en tu pequeño mundo . Pero el mundo lo componen 8 mil millones de personas y también cuentan nuestros antepasados aunque tú vivas en una sociedad distópica parecida a un zoo. 

La vida y el animal humano del que tú te sientes ajena no es lo que te han hecho creer . Eres simplemente una herramienta productiva como lo puede ser un burro que da vueltas a una noria .


----------



## Trejo (18 May 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Deberia ser mas. Aunque bueno, vendran los rojos y la indultaran por que ejjj que ejj muje



No te quepa duda. El ministerio de los 20.000 millones de € dirigido por la cajera de Galapagar presionará para que esa sentencia sea anulada.


----------



## MAUSER (18 May 2022)

Parece que Pedro Sánchez ya le está preparando el indulto. Y Podemos la quiere de asesora del ministerio de igualdad.


----------



## charlie3 (18 May 2022)

POCO ME PARECE
LA PENA POR FALSA ACUSACIÓN DEBERÍA SER EL DOBLE DE LA DEL DELITO FALSO DENUNCIADO


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (18 May 2022)

Poco me parece. Hace unos 4.000 años lo solucionaban mejor. Qué menos que ante falso testimonio, se le impute la pena a la que se exponía el falsamente acusado. 



*Código de Hammurabi*

Leyes:


1 Si un hombre acusa a otro hombre y le imputa un asesinato pero no puede probarIo, su acusador será ejecutado.


2 Si un hombre le imputa a otro hombre actos de brujería pero no puede probarlo, el que ha sido acusado de magia tendrá que acudir al divino Río y echarse al divino Río y, si el divino Río se lo lleva, al acusador le será lícito quedarse con su patrimonio. Pero si el divino Río lo declara puro y sigue sano y salvo, quien le acusó de magia será ejecutado. El que se echó al divino Río se quedará con el patrimonio de su acusador.


3 Si un hombre acude ante un tribunal con falso testimonio y luego no prueba su declaración , si se trata de un caso con pena de muerte, ese hombre será ejecutado.


4 Si acude a atestiguar en un proceso sobre cebada o dinero, pagará la multa de ese proceso.


5 Si un juez instruye un caso, dicta sentencia y extiende veredicto sellado, pero luego modifica su sentencia, al juez le probarán que ha cambiado la sentencia y la suma de la sentencia la tendrá que pagar 12 veces. Además, en pública asamblea, le echarán de su sede judicial de modo irrevocable y nunca más podrá volver a sentarse con jueces en un proceso.


(...)


----------



## galapagano (18 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Cuantos años le habrían caído al padre si todas sus denuncias hubiesen sido ciertas??? Pues esa condena MÍNIMO le deberían poner.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Algo parecido he pensado yo al leer esta noticia. SOLO 2 años por dejar morir a una persona y ademas indefensa. ¡Que mundo joder!

Dos años de cárcel para una cuidadora valenciana que dejó morir a la anciana que atendía


El Juzgado de lo Penal número ocho de València ha *condenado a dos años de prisión por un delito de abandono de una persona con discapacidad* necesitada de especial protección a la cuidadora no profesional de una anciana de 93 años, contratada por el hijo de la fallecida y nombrada por la conselleria de Bienestar Social, por "*no dispensar los cuidados esenciales y atenciones necesarias*" a la nonagenaria durante meses, al centrar toda su atención –mañana y tarde los siete días de la semana– en el negocio familiar, concretamente una frutería que había abierto su marido.

Como consecuencia de esta desatención y falta de cuidados, por los que la acusada cobraba 1.200 euros mensuales, *la anciana presentaba a finales de enero de 2017 un "estado de desnutrición importante, gran deshidratación, falta de higiene y heridas no curadas",* según ha quedado probado en la sentencia.


El grave estado de la nonagenaria fue detectado después de que su hijo pidiera a la Dirección General de Servicios Sociales y Personas en situación de Dependencia, de la Generalitat, que revisara su situación y se la derivara a una residencia en una urbanización de Torrent.


Fue* en el centro de atención residencial donde apreciaron estos graves problemas de desnutrición y atrofia muscular* por haber estado encamada, sin apenas moverse, durante el último año. Además de vómitos y deshidratación, por lo que fue derivada al servicio de Urgencias del Hospital General de València, donde finalmente falleció la nonagenaria cuatro días después.


----------



## roquerol (18 May 2022)

y esto sale en TV? no creo, no?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 May 2022)

pena muy blanda, a ver, si son 9 denuncias falsas a 2 años cada una porque el delito es muy grave, son 18 años, mas lo del resto de delito, si llega a ser un hombre..., esto se llama brecha penal de genero...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 May 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Algo parecido he pensado yo al leer esta noticia. SOLO 2 años por dejar morir a una persona y ademas indefensa. ¡Que mundo joder!
> 
> Dos años de cárcel para una cuidadora valenciana que dejó morir a la anciana que atendía
> 
> ...



2 años para que no tenga que entrar en prision, para la justicia vale mas la agresora que la victima, aunque tambien sea mujer, en la mente de jueces y juezas aun esta la idea de que la carcel no es para mujeres, hagan lo que hagan...


----------



## urbi et orbi (18 May 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> 2 Si un hombre le imputa a otro hombre actos de brujería pero no puede probarlo, el que ha sido acusado de magia tendrá que acudir al divino Río y echarse al divino Río y, si el divino Río se lo lleva, al acusador le será lícito quedarse con su patrimonio. Pero si el divino Río lo declara puro y sigue sano y salvo, quien le acusó de magia será ejecutado. El que se echó al divino Río se quedará con el patrimonio de su acusador
> 
> (...)



hostia en esos tiempos para estar preparado de falsa acusación de brujería habría que saber nadar muy bien.
todas las otras están bien


----------



## hightower (18 May 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Sólo el 0,000000000000001 % de las denuncias son falsas, y probablemente todas ellas sean de esta señora.



No, esto no es una "denuncia falsa", me explico. Cuadno se hablan de denuncias falsas y se dice que son el 0.00000001% se estan refiriendo a las denuncias falsas en acusaciones de violencia de genero, esto no es una acusación de violencia de género, sino por abuso sexual a menores, las denuncias falsas en este delito son bastantes mas, pero no cuentan para el 0.00001%.


----------



## Antiparticula (18 May 2022)

¿ha dicho algo la ministra subnormala?


----------



## rondo (18 May 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y espérate, que después no le de un carguito en algún Chiringuito, como ha hecho con la condenada Isa Serra.



Esa es otra


----------



## dapman (18 May 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> 5 años ? Habría que condenarla a la pena más alta a la que hubiera sido condenado el falso denunciado



exactamente, la sentencia es muy injusta, cinco años no es nada en comparación con lo que le podría haber caído a él si por error le hubiesen condenado a cualquiera de las denuncias, o si él no hubiera sido capaz de demostrar su inocencia, que nunca es fácil.


----------



## rondo (18 May 2022)

charlie3 dijo:


> POCO ME PARECE
> LA PENA POR FALSA ACUSACIÓN DEBERÍA SER EL DOBLE DE LA DEL DELITO FALSO DENUNCIADO



Con qué fuera la misma pena me conformo


----------



## Gatoo_ (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Esos perros tenian vídeos abusando de tias. ¿Que me cuentas? Hay que dar asco moral y personal para decir semejante cosa de tios que sus propios amigos y amigas dudaban de ellos y a los que aparte de lo de Pamplona se le encontró otros vídeos abusando de chicas dormidas.



No sé a quién respondes porque le tengo ignorado, pero... ¿qué cojones estás intentando decir: que como una vez hicieron lo de la chica borracha, ya no puede haber ninguna puta golfa que se recorra Pamplona con ellos buscando un rincón donde follar?

Está documentado TODO el recorrido que hicieron y, cuando la policía se la encontró llorando, ella sólo estaba preocupada porque le habían quitado el móvil.

Hay que tener poca vergüenza para seguir defendiendo esa mierda sabiendo todo lo que documenta la sentencia. Estás enferma de la cabeza.


----------



## Segismunda (18 May 2022)

Esa mujer solo estaba empoderándose mediante los mecanismos que el Estado otorga.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No sé a quién respondes porque le tengo ignorado, pero... ¿qué cojones estás intentando decir: que como una vez hicieron lo de la chica borracha, ya no puede haber ninguna puta golfa que se recorra Pamplona con ellos buscando un rincón donde follar?
> 
> Está documentado TODO el recorrido que hicieron y, cuando la policía se la encontró llorando, ella sólo estaba preocupada porque le habían quitado el móvil.
> 
> Hay que tener poca vergüenza para seguir defendiendo esa mierda sabiendo todo lo que documenta la sentencia. Estás enferma de la cabeza.



Estaba llorando porque se dio cuenta de que se había dejado gravar participando en una orgía y sabía que esos vídeos iban a empezar a rular por wasap.
Entonces cayó en que había sido violada.


----------



## Lady_A (18 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los de la Manada tenían vídeos abusando de tías borrachas o drogadas, como uno que vi de una en el asiento de atrás de un coche y se jactaban de abusar o "violar" en mensajes de wasap. Te lo compro. Lo de la chica de los San Fermines te lo puedo comprar también. La tía estaba borracha y se aprovecharon de ello. A lo mejor no estaba muy borracha y se dejó y/o consintió pero si hubiera estado sobria no hubiera hecho todo eso. Pero en ese caso, aunque ellos se aprovecharan de ella, no fue violación entendida como agresión a la fuerza, haciendo daño... sino abuso sexual. El abusador sexual no es violador son conceptos distintos, a veces van juntos a veces no. Pero vale, te compro lo de que los de la Manada eran abusadores y violadores en potencia.
> 
> El problema es que estamos llegando a un punto donde las tías se inventan cualquier cosa para joder, denuncian falsamente porque son malas o porque quieren joder al otro y el sistema les favorece. A mi me denunció una de la calle, que no era pareja ni nada, sólo por ir a separar a su hijo que estaba pegando al mío. Como cualquiera puede ir al hospital y decir que le duele, sin marcas, que eso se llama "policontusiones" que suena como que tienes marcas pero no, pues te hacen un informe de esos y denuncian. Se inventó de todo sin pruebas, lesiones inexistentes y aún con informes policiales y periciales en contra de ella, como que en el atestado policial no había lesiones y no me detuvieron y que en informe pericial lo que pusieron es que ella no tenía lesiones de una paliza sino degenerativo muscular, etc., dio igual porque la jueza (que no era juzgado de género) omitió todo eso en la sentencia y sin pruebas me condenaron por delito lesiones, 2000 pavos la broma, aunque nada de arresto ni nada, no pisé ni calabozo porque los policías no me detuvieron y vieron que era una chalada mentirosa. Pero fiscalía y jueza, sin pruebas, me condenaron y las pruebas que había en contra de ella y a favor mía, las omitieron. Mi mujer testificando a mi favor y nada. Ese es el problema, que no hay justicia y al final es todo insostenible... Moraleja: la próxima vez que una tía se me ponga histérica en la calle gritando que la he agredido y diga de llamar a la policía, lo tengo claro, le meto la paliza de su vida para que cuando me condenen sea por algo: más o menos ya sé que darle una paliza a una tía en la calle, puñetazos en la cara, reventarla a patadas en el suelo, etc., son unos 2000 pavos. Que en ese día ni la toqué, pero eso fue lo que dijo. Pues oye, los pago a gusto la próxima vez porque las hostias se las llevará de verdad (y ya verás como no vuelve a acusar a otro sin pruebas o para joder). Eso es lo que se consigue con esta "justicia" feminazi.
> 
> PD. Informé de mi caso y sentencia a una asociación contra la corrupción judicial y me dijeron que eso de omitir pruebas y no valorarlo todo en la sentencia era prevaricación del juez, pero que eso es el pan de cada día en la "justicia" española cuando hay mujeres de por medio y que denunciar a un juez es imposible porque entre ellos se protegen. De hecho, recurrí la sentencia para que valoraran las pruebas omitidas y el juez del recurso se las volvió a pasar por el forro, como si no existieran ni una mención, sólo puso que "daba la razón a la compañera jueza del juzgado de instrucción"... Y ya no había más recursos. O era joderme o denunciar a los jueces y eso es hoy en día inviable. Así que no me extraña nada cuando escucho que han apalizado o matado a a una mujer.




Que había otros vídeos. Que mentira ni que gaitas, es que los sevillanos veia normal robar móviles y toquetear a tias incoscientes y dejaron pruebas de ello. Es mas sus colegas en los grupos los conocían tanto que bromeaban con ello, no se sorprendieron y lo primero que hicieron antes de saberse es dudar de ellos.

Ya luego lo que queráis pero que esos tios no se pueden definir como "normales, santos e integrados". Que no cojones, que si os definis como hombres como el prenda y demás caterba estáis desprestigiando al género masculino y a la sociedad en general. Nunca en ningun mundo civilizado se puede definir "integrado" a un grupo de animales (ellos mismos se definían así) que van grabando abusos con móviles y roban móviles.


Sobre tu caso que quieres que diga, gente asquerosa existe y existirá siempre y no me da la mínima simpatía como es lógico, pero yo habla del caso concreto de los ciudadanos ejemplares sevillanos héroes de medio foro que literal tenian vídeos abusando de tias y que lo compartían como lo mas normal, tanto como robar moviles. Que quieres que te diga, ya me daría asco idolatrar a tipos así y considerarlos como lo mas normal del gebero masculino y seres normales e integrados socialmente. Basicamente porque me niego que los seres asociales de cualquier genero sea considerado lo normal y no las excepciones.

Luego que el foro me llame mogigata, tanto me la suda.

Y lo de pegarle una paliza a la gente, mejor me ahorro lo que opino, hay gente que prefiere carcel a 2000 euros. Es una elección sociopata y absurda, pero es tu elección. Si le metes una paliza no son 2000 euros precisamente porque además tienes antecedentes. 



lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> La orgia la hizo la amiguita con esos perros por propia voluntad.
> Luego esos perros la robaron el teléfono (probablemente por hacer volquete, el que sepa que entienda) y la niña se enfadó y denuncio.
> 
> Y lo sabe toda España.
> ...



¿un volcado porque? Sospechoso cuanto menos. Sobretodo porque todo movil tiene clave y por tanto ella no grabo nada. Le robaron el movil para incomunicarla o por putos ladrones. ¿y la otra que? Que os defináis como esos perros os define mas a vosotros que ellos. No, no estaban intigrados, eran unos asociales abusadores que además no tenian ni idea de que lo que habían estaban mal, desde robar a toquetear tias en coma.

Sera que para ti es normal, para el resto de España son delitos.


----------



## Demi Grante (18 May 2022)

0,00014%... Cumplido el cupo de denuncias falsas hasta 2032. Las locas del coño no existen, son los padres.


----------



## 121 (18 May 2022)

LasTcall dijo:


> Lo que sufren muchos hombres en este país no tiene nombre. Cientos sino miles de casos se dan cada año, locas del coño empoderadas que su único objetivo vital es machacar y robar lo máximo posible a sus ex.
> 
> Amargadas y enmuradas infelices que utilizan en la mayoría de casos a los niños, sin ningún reparo, para joder emocionalmente y chantajear a sus padres. Dejando a los niños con taras emocionales de por vida.
> 
> Una locura



Correcto es un crimen del que no se habla


----------



## Covaleda (18 May 2022)

Nueva muestra de la lacra feminista que asola nuestra sociedad.

Espero del péndulo que en su caída arrase con todas estas.


----------



## mxmanu (18 May 2022)

Que HDLGP, prisión permanente le metía yo a la zorra esa.


----------



## cortoplacista (18 May 2022)

Hasta las elecciones aún quedan bastantes meses de insultos...quicir de indultos...bueno, en realidad es lo mismo.


----------



## coleccionador (18 May 2022)

Queda demostrado que la ley esta hecha para los verdugos


----------



## Dadaista (18 May 2022)

Pobre juez, le quedan dos telediarios


----------



## DOM + (18 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los de la Manada tenían vídeos abusando de tías borrachas o drogadas, como uno que vi de una en el asiento de atrás de un coche y se jactaban de abusar o "violar" en mensajes de wasap. Te lo compro. Lo de la chica de los San Fermines te lo puedo comprar también. La tía estaba borracha y se aprovecharon de ello. A lo mejor no estaba muy borracha y se dejó y/o consintió pero si hubiera estado sobria no hubiera hecho todo eso. Pero en ese caso, aunque ellos se aprovecharan de ella, no fue violación entendida como agresión a la fuerza, haciendo daño... sino abuso sexual. El abusador sexual no es violador son conceptos distintos, a veces van juntos a veces no. Pero vale, te compro lo de que los de la Manada eran abusadores y violadores en potencia.
> 
> El problema es que estamos llegando a un punto donde las tías se inventan cualquier cosa para joder, denuncian falsamente porque son malas o porque quieren joder al otro y el sistema les favorece. A mi me denunció una de la calle, que no era pareja ni nada, sólo por ir a separar a su hijo que estaba pegando al mío. Como cualquiera puede ir al hospital y decir que le duele, sin marcas, que eso se llama "policontusiones" que suena como que tienes marcas pero no, pues te hacen un informe de esos y denuncian. Se inventó de todo sin pruebas, lesiones inexistentes y aún con informes policiales y periciales en contra de ella, como que en el atestado policial no había lesiones y no me detuvieron y que en informe pericial lo que pusieron es que ella no tenía lesiones de una paliza sino degenerativo muscular, etc., dio igual porque la jueza (que no era juzgado de género) omitió todo eso en la sentencia y sin pruebas me condenaron por delito lesiones, 2000 pavos la broma, aunque nada de arresto ni nada, no pisé ni calabozo porque los policías no me detuvieron y vieron que era una chalada mentirosa. Pero fiscalía y jueza, sin pruebas, me condenaron y las pruebas que había en contra de ella y a favor mía, las omitieron. Mi mujer testificando a mi favor y nada. Ese es el problema, que no hay justicia y al final es todo insostenible... Moraleja: la próxima vez que una tía se me ponga histérica en la calle gritando que la he agredido y diga de llamar a la policía, lo tengo claro, le meto la paliza de su vida para que cuando me condenen sea por algo: más o menos ya sé que darle una paliza a una tía en la calle, puñetazos en la cara, reventarla a patadas en el suelo, etc., son unos 2000 pavos. Que en ese día ni la toqué, pero eso fue lo que dijo. Pues oye, los pago a gusto la próxima vez porque las hostias se las llevará de verdad (y ya verás como no vuelve a acusar a otro sin pruebas o para joder). Eso es lo que se consigue con esta "justicia" feminazi.
> 
> PD. Informé de mi caso y sentencia a una asociación contra la corrupción judicial y me dijeron que eso de omitir pruebas y no valorarlo todo en la sentencia era prevaricación del juez, pero que eso es el pan de cada día en la "justicia" española cuando hay mujeres de por medio y que denunciar a un juez es imposible porque entre ellos se protegen. De hecho, recurrí la sentencia para que valoraran las pruebas omitidas y el juez del recurso se las volvió a pasar por el forro, como si no existieran ni una mención, sólo puso que "daba la razón a la compañera jueza del juzgado de instrucción"... Y ya no había más recursos. O era joderme o denunciar a los jueces y eso es hoy en día inviable. Así que no me extraña nada cuando escucho que han apalizado o matado a a una mujer.



Y no llegaste ni a tocarla ni apartarla ni rozarla?
Joder...
Mas que darle una paliza a la próxima, que te saldrá peor que los 2000€, graba todo. Es jodido, en el momento no te sale, a mi tampoco pero es la unica solución.

Tal vez fuerzan tanto esta situación de indefensión para que al final, si nos "proponen" crear un estado policial lleno de cámaras y control por todas partes no nos parezca ni mal.
Van a controlar todo lo que hago, pero almenos una loca no podra arruinarme la vida.
Si lo piensas, es un plan perverso a la alrura de los psicopatas que nos gobiernan.

Ya hay profesores que piden cámaras en las aulas por estas razones.


----------



## Lady_A (18 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No sé a quién respondes porque le tengo ignorado, pero... ¿qué cojones estás intentando decir: que como una vez hicieron lo de la chica borracha, ya no puede haber ninguna puta golfa que se recorra Pamplona con ellos buscando un rincón donde follar?
> 
> Está documentado TODO el recorrido que hicieron y, cuando la policía se la encontró llorando, ella sólo estaba preocupada porque le habían quitado el móvil.
> 
> Hay que tener poca vergüenza para seguir defendiendo esa mierda sabiendo todo lo que documenta la sentencia. Estás enferma de la cabeza.



Repito a ti te parecerá normal toquetear, sabe dios que mas a tias dormidas y grabarlo, a saber que mas hicieron y no grabaron, pero ni es normal ni es legal. Como robar tampoco es normal ni legal y desde luego no estan integrados, ni son tios normales ni ejemplo de nada. En poca estima os teneis como hombres si consideráis esos tipos como el comun de los tios y totalmente integrados en la sociedad. Que era lo definía el forero que tienes ignorado. Como que ojalá toda la sociedad fuera como esos catetos, abusadores y ladrones. Y no es una opinion, desde el mismo momento que no veían mal toquetear a tias dormidas, grabarlo y difundirlo con los colegas, muy integrados no eran y tampoco se les puede decir que no fueran ladrones, tema de Pamplona aparte.

Si a mi me comparan con la psicópata de esta sentencia que compartes me daría asco, porque ni en un millón de años me veo ni remotamente poniendo una denuncia a alguien inocente. Y que me comparen con cualquiera sociopata solo porque sea mujer me da ASCO. Así de clarinete, pero aqui no parais de defender a abusadores confesos con pruebas como lo de pozoblanco y ladrones confesos. Simplemente dice mas de los que definen eso como normal que quien dice que eran asociales, sociopatas y desde luego no eran un ejemplo para ningun hombre ni ningun ciudadano. Esa es la gran diferencia, el corporativismo estúpido de quien se compara y defiende a bajezas como los de la Manada.

No es el país que quiero, no es la sociedad que me gusta y desde luego no son los hombres con los que amo y me relaciono. Para mi todo tio que defienda que toquetear a tias dormidas, grabar y difundir esos actos consentidos o no consentidos, robar es una bandera roja. No hay mas.


----------



## sivigliano (18 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Y no llegaste ni a tocarla ni apartarla ni rozarla?
> Joder...
> Mas que darle una paliza a la próxima, que te saldrá peor que los 2000€, graba todo. Es jodido, en el momento no te sale, a mi tampoco pero es la unica solución.
> 
> ...



Es lógico, dada la situación de la justicia en España es normal que en según que sitios, aulas o dependencias laborales donde se atiende público o incluso sin público haya quienes deseen la implantación de cámaras de grabación continua. 
Lo cierto y verdad es que hoy en día si una mujer te denuncia por despecho o para hacerte daño sin haberse producido el hecho denunciado, si no te condenan injustamente, el mal trago lo pasas y es rarísimo que a la denunciante le caiga algo más que una leve multa. El caso de este hilo es la excepción.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Que había otros vídeos. Que mentira ni que gaitas, es que los sevillanos veia normal robar móviles y toquetear a tias incoscientes y dejaron pruebas de ello. Es mas sus colegas en los grupos los conocían tanto que bromeaban con ello, no se sorprendieron y lo primero que hicieron antes de saberse es dudar de ellos.
> 
> Ya luego lo que queráis pero que esos tios no se pueden definir como "normales, santos e integrados". Que no cojones, que si os definis como hombres como el prenda y demás caterba estáis desprestigiando al género masculino y a la sociedad en general. Nunca en ningun mundo civilizado se puede definir "integrado" a un grupo de animales (ellos mismos se definían así) que van grabando abusos con móviles y roban móviles.
> 
> ...



El volcado se le hace al gramo , so ignoranta. 
Que tenéis menos vida que un pitufo.


----------



## adal86 (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Esos perros tenian vídeos abusando de tias. ¿Que me cuentas? Hay que dar asco moral y personal para decir semejante cosa de tios que sus propios amigos y amigas dudaban de ellos y a los que aparte de lo de Pamplona se le encontró otros vídeos abusando de chicas dormidas.
> 
> Escoria eres como ellos. Como la mitad del foro que defiende a violadores y ladrones.
> 
> ...



Pues yo estoy más cerca de la postura de este forero que de la tuya (será que también soy un incel violador y todo lo demás). Si los de la manada merecieron 14 años de cárcel, en mi opinión, esta loca merece 14 cadenas perpetuas. Es infinitamente más grave lo de esta tía, por todo, por absolutamente todo, desde cualquier punto de vista que lo mires: por nivel de daño a la víctima, por reiteración, por ser algo más planificado y alargado en el tiempo, por perjudicar a una menor, y, sobretodo, y quizás lo más importante, por nivel de daño al CONJUNTO DE LA SOCIEDAD. Y es que para nuestra sociedad, está siendo infinitamente más perjudicial esto del género, con todo lo que acarrea (despilfarro a cascoporro, incentivos perversos en forma de denuncias falsas, resquemor y desconfianzas entre sexos, que a su vez esto último, en parte, lleva a una tremenda baja natalidad, etc.), que las supuestas violaciones de estos nuevos "violadores" de mentirilla. 

Ojo, y con todo lo anterior no quiero decir que esté a favor de los de la manada ni de cualquier otro gilipollas toqueteador de borrachas, eso que quede claro. Lo único que quiero decir es que no son violadores, repito, NO SON VIOLADORES, sino que son, en la mayoría de casos, poco más o menos que el "descarado" de toda la vida, y que las locas del tipo de la noticia de este post son absolutamente peores en todo. Punto.

Para terminar. Si taaanto nos preocupamos por las mujeres, ¿Qué hacemos dejando entrar tanto moro, siendo estos 27373184 veces más propensos a las violaciones (violaciones de verdad, no violaciones de patio de colegio, con agresiones e incluso intentos de asesinato incluidos) que el españolito medio? ¿No será que la preocupación es bastante relativa? ¿Que lo que queremos, en buena medida, es tener el comodín de la denuncia falsa, por si el pringado de turno un día "se pone tonto"?


----------



## sivigliano (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Repito a ti te parecerá normal toquetear, sabe dios que mas a tias dormidas y grabarlo, a saber que mas hicieron y no grabaron, pero ni es normal ni es legal. Como robar tampoco es normal ni legal y desde luego no estan integrados, ni son tios normales ni ejemplo de nada. En poca estima os teneis como hombres si consideráis esos tipos como el comun de los tios y totalmente integrados en la sociedad. Que era lo definía el forero que tienes ignorado. Como que ojalá toda la sociedad fuera como esos catetos, abusadores y ladrones. Y no es una opinion, desde el mismo momento que no veían mal toquetear a tias dormidas, grabarlo y difundirlo con los colegas, muy integrados no eran y tampoco se les puede decir que no fueran ladrones, tema de Pamplona aparte.
> 
> Si a mi me comparan con la psicópata de esta sentencia que compartes me daría asco, porque ni en un millón de años me veo ni remotamente poniendo una denuncia a alguien inocente. Y que me comparen con cualquiera sociopata solo porque sea mujer me da ASCO. Así de clarinete, pero aqui no parais de defender a abusadores confesos con pruebas como lo de pozoblanco y ladrones confesos. Simplemente dice mas de los que definen eso como normal que quien dice que eran asociales, sociopatas y desde luego no eran un ejemplo para ningun hombre ni ningun ciudadano. Esa es la gran diferencia, el corporativismo estúpido de quien se compara y defiende a bajezas como los de la Manada.
> 
> No es el país que quiero, no es la sociedad que me gusta y desde luego no son los hombres con los que amo y me relaciono. Para mi todo tio que defienda que toquetear a tias dormidas, grabar y difundir esos actos consentidos o no consentidos, robar es una bandera roja. No hay mas.



Hay algún comentario en este foro que haya defendido lo de Pozoblanco?. No manifestó el que robó el móvil en Pamplona que ha sido condenado a dos años más de cárcel que fue un error?. 
Creo que nadie en su sano juicio piensa que esa gente son trigo limpio. La polémica del caso venía porque se manifestaba una situación donde siendo posible que una mujer perjudicada por el alcohol siga el rollo para tener una relación, se baje las bragas sola, se coma la boca con el que sea( puede ser en grupo o no), a las horas o al día siguiente, ya fresca, se arrepienta y diga que en verdad se sintió coaccionada y por tanto sufrió una agresión sexual. Ese supuesto implica que una relación sexual no es consentida si una mujer así lo decide a posteriori aunque en principio lo fuese. Y sobretodo que si así actúa se iría de rositas. Mujeres que hagan eso y puedan dormir por la noche no hay tantas pero algunas sí están dispuestas a ello por dinero de indemnización, despecho por haberlas dejado después o no seguir la relación. 
Ese es el quid de la cuestión. 
En mi opinión para un hombre hoy día el intentar tener sexo eventual con recién conocidas es una actividad de altísimo riesgo. A follar en casa con la esposa o pareja estable, que salvo que seas idiota sabes como es y qué principios y valores tiene.


----------



## Lady_A (18 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Y no llegaste ni a tocarla ni apartarla ni rozarla?
> Joder...
> Mas que darle una paliza a la próxima, que te saldrá peor que los 2000€, graba todo. Es jodido, en el momento no te sale, a mi tampoco pero es la unica solución.
> 
> ...



El vera lo que hace y esperemos que solo sea un bocas, pero que se le ocurra como opción pegarle teniendo ya actecedentes y que crea que solo le va a caer una multa por ello...

Obviamente grabarlo es la opción inteligente. Mientras grita, sacas el movil y listo.

Sobre lo que cuenta de los testigos si es así. La mayoria de las veces en cualquier pelea no se les tiene mucho en cuenta si son familiares. Si son de la calle se les tiene cuenta algo pues se les presupone que no tienen porque mentir.

De todos modos como personal sanitario te digo que ya puede venir quien sea que si no tiene rojeces o marcas no se pone en el informe, mas si dice venir de una pelea porque luego te llaman a testificar. Policontusiones son rojeces por arrastre, agarre etc.

Luego el forero que diga lo que quiera pero que la toco ya sea empujándola o que alguien lo hizo así es. Va a venir un foreros random que además dice que a la próxima le pega una paliza de muerte a una persona a desprestigiar la labor del personal sanitario delante de un personal sanitario que ha trabajado en urgencias y te viene día si día tambien gente con palizas encima. Hasta con fotos me han venido y les he mandado para su casa sin informe alguno porque no se podia certificar el momento de la pelea.

Pero bueno, que cada uno crea lo que quiera. Yo tampoco estaba ahi pero que el personal sanitario es alguien muy competente y serio.


----------



## NoTV (18 May 2022)

Las leyes no protegen.
Las leyes promueven la farsa y el ostracismo.


----------



## DOM + (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El vera lo que hace y esperemos que solo sea un bocas, pero que se le ocurra como opción pegarle teniendo ya actecedentes y que crea que solo le va a caer una multa por ello...
> 
> Obviamente grabarlo es la opción inteligente. Mientras grita, sacas el movil y listo.
> 
> ...



Te cité en otro comentario de este hilo sobre el tema manada.

Échale un ojo, saludos


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 May 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Algo parecido he pensado yo al leer esta noticia. SOLO 2 años por dejar morir a una persona y ademas indefensa. ¡Que mundo joder!
> 
> Dos años de cárcel para una cuidadora valenciana que dejó morir a la anciana que atendía
> 
> ...



Los ancianos no cuentan, a mi hermana drogadicta la dejan cuidar a mi padre y se niegan a hacerle pruebas de drogas, no solo le roba dinero si no que ni lo asea pero no importa , lo denuncié y la CHAROJUEZA dice que está todo correcto.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## octopodiforme (18 May 2022)

Rajoy le enviará su comprensión y firmará la petición de indulto.


----------



## Lady_A (18 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Pues yo estoy más cerca de la postura de este forero que de la tuya (será que también soy un incel violador y todo lo demás). Si los de la manada merecieron 14 años de cárcel, en mi opinión, esta loca merece 14 cadenas perpetuas. Es infinitamente más grave lo de esta tía, por todo, por absolutamente todo, desde cualquier punto de vista que lo mires: por nivel de daño a la víctima, por reiteración, por ser algo más planificado y alargado en el tiempo, por perjudicar a una menor, y, sobretodo, y quizás lo más importante, por nivel de daño al CONJUNTO DE LA SOCIEDAD. Y es que para nuestra sociedad, está siendo infinitamente más perjudicial esto del género, con todo lo que acarrea (despilfarro a cascoporro, incentivos perversos en forma de denuncias falsas, resquemor y desconfianzas entre sexos, que a su vez esto último, en parte, lleva a una tremenda baja natalidad, etc.), que las supuestas violaciones de estos nuevos "violadores" de mentirilla.
> 
> Ojo, y con todo lo anterior no quiero decir que esté a favor de los de la manada ni de cualquier otro gilipollas toqueteador de borrachas, eso que quede claro. Lo único que quiero decir es que no son violadores, repito, NO SON VIOLADORES, sino que son, en la mayoría de casos, poco más o menos que el "descarado" de toda la vida, y que las locas del tipo de la noticia de este post son absolutamente peores en todo. Punto.
> 
> Para terminar. Si taaanto nos preocupamos por las mujeres, ¿Qué hacemos dejando entrar tanto moro, siendo estos 27373184 veces más propensos a las violaciones (violaciones de verdad, no violaciones de patio de colegio, con agresiones e incluso intentos de asesinato incluidos) que el españolito medio? ¿No será que la preocupación es bastante relativa? ¿Que lo que queremos, en buena medida, es tener el comodín de la denuncia falsa, por si el pringado de turno un día "se pone tonto"?




En mi primer post y el resto viene claro y clarinete lo que opino de esta sociopata. Literalmente he dicho que me parece una pena ínfima y me daría asco supremo que algun se le ocurriera compararme no solo con esta, sino con cualquier otra. Esa la diferencia, yo nunca dire que esta sociopata representa a las mujeres, no la defenderé, no me parecerá poca pena alla le caigan 15 años como a los de la manada y no la veré víctima de nada. 

Cada cual con lo que le gusta ejemplificarse. Yo me tengo en gran estima. 

Para mi la Manada solo son victimas de nadie, solo de ellos mismos, eran abusadores en serie, no sabían que hacían mal, eran ladrones, no tenian moral ninguna, grababan y difundían vídeos, se crean una gran poya pegada a unos animales que se definían como hombres, sabe dios cuantas veces harían algo semejante si sus propios amigos los señalaron sin que aun sesupieran nada de ellos. Y un día el karma que tanto se rieron le devolvió todo el mal asocial que todos conocían.

A mi desde luego no me a pasar porque yo no trato así a las personas, no abuso, no robo, no me río de la gente y no voy grabando abusos y difundiendolos. Tampoco voy denunciando a gente inocente como la zorra esta. Intento ir con la mayor de la dignidad por el mundo.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (18 May 2022)

Esta mañana estaba María Salmerón llorando en TelaHinco por que la iban a meter 5 años en prisión y que su papo no podía ir a la cárcel.


----------



## Patito Feo (18 May 2022)

0,000000001 %

Caso aislado nº 205.322.556.254


----------



## Yomateix (18 May 2022)

Pues a mi me parece más que justita. Esos 5 años que además son recurribles y reabajarán, son por ir acumulando delitos. Las animaladas que debe de haber hecho para que la condenen, porque la justicia prefiere no condenar estas denuncias falsas. Por cierto, abogada, aún puede dar gracias el ex de que no fuese una abogada muy buena o que le tuviese tantas ganas que haya perdido de más la cabeza, porque a poco que lo hubiese gestionado mejor, el termina en la cárcel.

"Dos años por delito continuado de denuncia falsa. " "Seis meses por desobediencia grave a los jueces."

Denunciar falsamente 9 veces ante la justicia a tu ex y otras siete más en centros sanitarios, dos años, desobediciencia a los jueces (por cualquier chorrada) ya son seis meses. De no haber cometido otros delitos que han ido sumando, ni pisaría la cárcel (Y este hombre se habrá pasado varios años acojonado por ir a la cárcel y seguramente sin poder estar con su hija) El con todas esas denuncias se podría haber pasado media vida en la cárcel y se habría quedado sin casa y sin trabajo. Al menos le han puesto 40.000 a pagar tanto al padre como a la hija, esa parte al menos si me parece más justa.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (18 May 2022)

Hoy no meriendo


----------



## GeniusForce (18 May 2022)

Denunciar a una persona inocente tendria que tener carcel siempre, se lo pensarian dos veces todas estas chulas. Conmigo lo hicieron, una inquilina que me debia 16 meses de alquiler por agresion fisica y verbal, se hizo su parte medico a medida (ni la toque). Al final en el juicio reculo porque la denuncia hacia aguas por todos sitios. Duro 3 minutos el juicio rapido, retiro la denuncia y el juez la dejo que se fuera con todo su papo sabiendo que era una denuncia falsa que me podria haber costado un disgusto gordo.


----------



## juagse (18 May 2022)

tranquilos vendra la montero y la indultara


----------



## Lady_A (18 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Hay algún comentario en este foro que haya defendido lo de Pozoblanco?. No manifestó el que robó el móvil en Pamplona que ha sido condenado a dos años más de cárcel que fue un error?.
> Creo que nadie en su sano juicio piensa que esa gente son trigo limpio. La polémica del caso venía porque se manifestaba una situación donde siendo posible que una mujer perjudicada por el alcohol siga el rollo para tener una relación, se baje las bragas sola, se coma la boca con el que sea( puede ser en grupo o no), a las horas o al día siguiente, ya fresca, se arrepienta y diga que en verdad se sintió coaccionada y por tanto sufrió una agresión sexual. Ese supuesto implica que una relación sexual no es consentida si una mujer así lo decide a posteriori aunque en principio lo fuese. Y sobretodo que si así actúa se iría de rositas. Mujeres que hagan eso y puedan dormir por la noche no hay tantas pero algunas sí están dispuestas a ello por dinero de indemnización, despecho por haberlas dejado después o no seguir la relación.
> Ese es el quid de la cuestión.
> En mi opinión para un hombre hoy día el intentar tener sexo eventual con recién conocidas es una actividad de altísimo riesgo. A follar en casa con la esposa o pareja estable, que salvo que seas idiota sabes como es y qué principios y valores tiene.



Mi primer comentario venia porque un forero (igual lo tienes en ignorados, no se) dijo que eran seres integrados y normales. No creo que se puedan definir como tios integrados y normales. Me gustaría creer que tocar a mujeres incoscientes, reírse de ellas, pasar vídeos de ello a grupos de tios, grabar tus practicas sexuales grupales con desconocidas sin que medie consentimiento, robar, no es lo integrado ni lo normal. Ya se que soy muy idiota, no lo niego pero me gustaria creer que no es el proceder del comun de los mortales.

No es una actividad de riesgo (o si, cada uno que lo vea como quiera) lo hacen miles de personas todos los fines de semana. Pero en cualquier caso seria una actividad de riesgo por ambos lados pues estas exponiendo tu cuerpo y tu intimidad, las practicas que hagas a un completo desconocido/a, generalmente regadas con alcohol por lo que los sentidos estan turbados, pero además no conoces una mierda a ese otro ser, que le gusta o que no, en que momento se puede torcer la cosa y que vas a tener que aceptar por meter en tu vida a un completo desconocido.

Por eso la gente, sobretodo mujeres y ahora algún hombre, prefiere conocer un poco a quien mete en su cama y hablar de que quieren o no quieren hacer, para que no haya líos.

Simplemente lo que estan experimentando los hombres ahora, y en muy pequeña medida en comparacion, es esa inseguridad con un desconocido que llevan las mujeres experimentando cada vez que deciden follar con un tio que apenas conocen durante... siempre.


----------



## skan (18 May 2022)

A ver lo que tarda Potemos en hacer campaña contra el juez.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (18 May 2022)

A ver si aprenden a mi cuando me denunciaron fue gratis


----------



## Lady_A (18 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Veamos:
> 1) coincido en que son gentuza y estan bien en la cárcel
> 2) no coincido en que esten en la cárcel por este caso en que la tia esta por su voluntad y se ven los videos como van buscando un portal. Seguro que habia 20 casos más por los que merecían estar en la carcel, pero este justamente no.
> 3) hay casos de violaciones reales cada semana pero no perpetradas por españoles. No ha habido ni una manifestación ergo, aquí no se intenta defender a la mujer sino otra cosa. Sino por casos reales, este ni lo considero violación, con incluso la chica apalizada o muerta deberían manifestarse también. Pero no lo hacen porque los criminales no son blancos ni españoles.
> ...



Nos lo han quitado de encima. Desde el minuto uno no se como podían ser Guardia Civil y militar. Que son los cuerpos de seguridad que nos defienden a todos. Es que es ilógico a manos llenas.

Sobre las asociaciones feministas, no es cierto, si que lo hacen, pero no son respaldadas por los partidos políticos. No confundas feminismo con partidos políticos porque no tiene nada que ver. Si un partido politico no te respalda con su infinidad de bot y palmeros adscritos no se visibiliza tanto y menos gente se mueve, pero hay concentracion en cada zona que ocurre algo, tampoco hay asociaciones feministas en cada pueblo, pero no es problema del feminismo porque el feminismo y las asociaciones se mueven siempre, repito siempre. Hay concentraciones a cada violación y muerte. Hay grupos que comparten cada noticia, cada una. Si, la que ni salen en los medios o si en periódicos locales, pero son cuentas no adscritas a ningun partido. Si son muy seguidas, igual tienen 50 mil suscriptores que no esta nada mal, pero hasta que un partido politico que igual tiene entre redes clientelares y suscriptores de suscriptores millones de seguidores, no le hace publicidad y moviliza a su gente, no se va a enterar nadie.

Si me pongo a poner todos los casos de abusos a niños y niñas, violaciones, agresiones no tengo foro para poner noticias.

Hay una cuenta que recopila semanalmente solo los casos mas sonados y en 4 días recopila cerca de 150 abusos gordos, 150. Y se deja miles en el tintero porque ni son recogidos por periódicos locales. Ni les llega la información

Pero bueno que es muy facil hablar desde un foro y solo conocer el feminismo por lo que sale en las noticias y creer que eso es el feminismo. Yo no me voy a meter con eso, es como creer que la federación de futbol es el futbol en su totalidad. Algo tiene que ver pero nada tiene que ver.

Pero que estoy hasta los ovarios de sandeces pues si. Porque son puras sandeces. Dejo que la gente las diga porque no voy a ponerme a desmentirlas cada vez. No me sale a cuenta. Por eso sera la primera y la ultima vez que lo digo.


----------



## astroman (18 May 2022)

conozco un caso de primera mano clavadito a este,de un amigo de la infancia el tio mas legal y noble que he conocido se tiro años con acusaciones falsas que si habia abusado sexualmente de su hija de 6 años..... y mil burradas mas al final se demostro que era todo mentira,casi la palma de un infarto,el caso que se archivo todo y no fue a juicio ya no tenia ni ganas porque recupero la custodia de la niña y la orden de alejamiento,pero el infierno que paso el chaval no se lo deseo ni a mi pero enemigo


----------



## Dj Puesto (18 May 2022)

5 años por un delito CONTINUADO en el que se exponía la víctima a 15 años de cárcel. Deberían de caerle 15 años POR CADA DENUNCIA todavía te venden esto como un triunfo del sistema.


----------



## trolero (18 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Pobre juez, le quedan dos telediarios



Sobre todo si reparas en que es el mismo que condenó a Juana Rivas.


----------



## Llorón (18 May 2022)

Poco me parece.


----------



## trolero (18 May 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> 5 años por un delito CONTINUADO en el que se exponía la víctima a 15 años de cárcel. Deberían de caerle 15 años POR CADA DENUNCIA todavía te venden esto como un triunfo del sistema.



No entrará en la cárcel al no ser ninguna de las penas superior a dos años.


----------



## Visilleras (18 May 2022)

¿5 años es una condena de record?   
¿Entonces lo de los de la Arandina, qué es?


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 May 2022)

Pocas matan.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Dj Puesto (18 May 2022)

trolero dijo:


> No entrará en la cárcel al no ser ninguna de las penas superior a dos años.



Ya esa es otra, sentencia medida para que parezca que hay justicia cuando no la hay, lo habitual vamos.


----------



## Lady_A (18 May 2022)

trolero dijo:


> Sobre todo si reparas en que es el mismo que condenó a Juana Rivas.



¿Es el juez de Juana Rivas? ¿Donde lo pone?


----------



## Menchi (18 May 2022)

LasTcall dijo:


> Lo que sufren muchos hombres en este país no tiene nombre. Cientos sino miles de casos se dan cada año, locas del coño empoderadas que su único objetivo vital es machacar y robar lo máximo posible a sus ex.
> 
> Amargadas y enmuradas infelices que utilizan en la mayoría de casos a los niños, sin ningún reparo, para joder emocionalmente y chantajear a sus padres. Dejando a los niños con taras emocionales de por vida.
> 
> Una locura



Tenemos un sistema jurídico que defiende o que no castiga como se debe a los criminales como se debe. 

Lo único que está ocasionando ese mirar en otra dirección dependiendo de en qué colectivo se pueda colocar al culpable es que el nivel de daño que esos victimarios pueden causar vayan aumentando. Porque hay algo que no se puede obviar y es que, en el discurrir mental del ser humano, parece que es innato es ampliar cada vez más los límites de lo que puede hacer, sobre todo cuando de hacer el mal se trata.

Quiero decir, que estos hijos e hijas de puta estarán tocando los cojones hasta que reciban una buena hostia bien dada. Y una vez que la reciban es dónde se pararán hasta coger fuerzas y volver a intentarlo en el futuro.

Con esto lo único que están haciendo es crear una inseguridad jurídica sin precedentes. La Justicia en España vale para limpiarse el culo con ella si no se trata a todos los malos con la misma pena.


----------



## TomásPlatz (18 May 2022)

Menos mal que no tengo mucho éxito entre las mujeres. Me siento como el tipico hijo de puta que en verano nunca le pican los mosquitos.


----------



## Yomateix (18 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> En mi opinión para un hombre hoy día el intentar tener sexo eventual con recién conocidas es una actividad de altísimo riesgo. A follar en casa con la esposa o pareja estable, que salvo que seas idiota sabes como es y qué principios y valores tiene.



Eso de que sabes como es tu pareja....no es lo mismo cuando tu pareja te quiere.....que cuando te odia a muerte porque la has dejado para irte con otra (por ejemplo) De hecho yo conozco a bastantes que piensan que su pareja era una santa.....y que a sus espaldas tenían unos cuernos que no podían pasar ni por las puertas. O un conocido que llevando con la novia años (lo digo porque lo de no conocer realmente a la pareja puede pasar a todos los géneros) y ya pensando en casarse.....cada vez que iba al pueblo o la novia de su pareja venía de visita se la beneficiaba (y era la prima de su propia novia y aún así no se cortaban ninguno de los dos) Yo he conocido mujeres que si las hubiese conocido como parejas hubiese tenido una opinión seguramente mucho mejor, pero que al conocerlas primero como amigas se que jamás tendría nada serio con alguien así (Y si, es distinto poner cuernos que poner denuncias falsas, pero al final es no conocer a tu pareja) Hay gente que sabes que es buena por naturaleza, pase lo que pase, pero otras personas que....cuando pasan cosas de este tipo te sorprenden de lo que son capaces de hacer por un ataque de celos por ejemplo.

Y cuando hay leyes que te discriminan por ser hombre....Lo que no es de recibo es que para la ley las mujeres sean santas hasta que se demuestra lo contrario y los hombres maltratadores o violadores en potencia hasta que demuestren lo contrario. Y que a la mínima se vayan detenidos (aunque no haya pruebas) mientras por el mismo delito a una mujer no le pasaría nada.


----------



## trolero (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Es el juez de Juana Rivas? ¿Donde lo pone?



Eres una mujer inteligente: Busca.


----------



## DOM + (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Nos lo han quitado de encima. Desde el minuto uno no se como podían ser Guardia Civil y militar. Que son los cuerpos de seguridad que nos defienden a todos. Es que es ilógico a manos llenas.
> 
> Sobre las asociaciones feministas, no es cierto, si que lo hacen, pero no son respaldadas por los partidos políticos. No confundas feminismo con partidos políticos porque no tiene nada que ver. Si un partido politico no te respalda con su infinidad de bot y palmeros adscritos no se visibiliza tanto y menos gente se mueve, pero hay concentracion en cada zona que ocurre algo, tampoco hay asociaciones feministas en cada pueblo, pero no es problema del feminismo porque el feminismo y las asociaciones se mueven siempre, repito siempre. Hay concentraciones a cada violación y muerte. Hay grupos que comparten cada noticia, cada una. Si, la que ni salen en los medios o si en periódicos locales, pero son cuentas no adscritas a ningun partido. Si son muy seguidas, igual tienen 50 mil suscriptores que no esta nada mal, pero hasta que un partido politico que igual tiene entre redes clientelares y suscriptores de suscriptores millones de seguidores, no le hace publicidad y moviliza a su gente, no se va a enterar nadie.
> 
> ...



El feminismo ahora esta bastante acaparado por Podemos y PSOE con sus posturas radicales, más bien hembristas, que eso sea bueno o malo para el feminismo no se. Pero tampoco os veo quejaros a las que os consoderais feministas.

Reitero, sí la manada son chusma. Pero este caso seguramente era el menos indicado para encerrarles y si no llega a ser por el bombo mediático no creo que hubiera acabado como acabó. Y que una turba decida y los jueces por miedo a ser crucificados ceda es preligroso.

Yo lo que veo, y creo que la mayoría, de feminismo en redes es muy de la cuerda de irene montero y su hembrismo. 

Si el feminismo cabal existe hoy en dia y critica de la misma manera tanto a la manada española como la mora de momento no lo he visto. 

El delito ya no es tanto el qué como el quien.

Pueden estar dando bombo a una violación y cuando saben que el violador no es español se callan y parece que nada ha pasado. Ejemplos hay decenas.

Y no solo violaciones, con el chaval que asesinaron en Galicia todos fregandose las manos porque era latino y creian que lo habia matado un gallego. Luego resultó que fue otro latino y dejaron el tema el un dia para el otro.

No es nada nuevo, mira como ya a las bandas latinas no se las llama mas que bandas juveniles. Pero si una banda es española sí sera española y extrema derecha y así será citada.

Es el posmodernismo y su principal base, la mentira e hipocresía. Y lamentablemente han adoptado el feminismo como una de sus patas.

Si no entiendo mal, tu no compartes ese feminismo no? Entonces vuestro principal problema es el hembrismo de Podemos y PSOE. Porque lógicamente, es el feminismo que nos llega. Te guste o no. Y parece que muchas estan a gusto con ello...

De todas formas te veo alterada en tus dos últimos paragrafos. Yo no he venido a discutir sino hablar. 

Lo de sandeces y lo digo una vez y no mas no se entiende


----------



## Gatoo_ (18 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Nueva muestra de la lacra (feminista) *hembrista* que asola nuestra sociedad.
> 
> Espero del péndulo que en su caída arrase con todas estas.



Te lo arreglo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (18 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Repito a ti te parecerá normal toquetear, sabe dios que mas a tias dormidas y grabarlo



No, no me parece normal.

Y ahora responde a mi pregunta: ¿Qué cojones estás intentando decir: que como una vez hicieron lo de la chica borracha, ya no puede haber ninguna puta golfa que se recorra Pamplona con ellos buscando un rincón donde follar?

¿Es eso lo que tú interpretas, que como una vez abusaron ya todo lo demás que hagan tienen que ser abusos, incluido cuando una puta golfa va por ahí con ellos buscando un baño donde meterse a follar y le acaba comiendo el culo a uno de ellos?


----------



## Covaleda (18 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Te lo arreglo.



No, me temo que no lo has hecho.
El terrorismo feminista amenaza los cimientos de toda nuestra civilización y no soy de los que ceden en la batalla del lenguaje, uno de sus muchos frentes.


----------



## SPQR (18 May 2022)

Son solo el 0,00000000000000001%. Asi que con este caso ya tenemos cubierta la cuota hasta 2050 por lo menos.



Gonzalor dijo:


> No puede ser, las denuncias falsas no existen


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (18 May 2022)

Que le quiten lo follao a él. Porque supongo que se casó para follar gratis...


----------



## Dr Strangelove (18 May 2022)




----------



## inteño (18 May 2022)

El indulto ni cotiza.


----------



## Gatoo_ (18 May 2022)

trolero dijo:


> No entrará en la cárcel al no ser ninguna de las penas superior a dos años.



Sí, sí entrará. Está regulado en el Art. 80 del Código Penal:


*"Artículo 80.*
_
1. __*Los jueces o tribunales*__, mediante resolución motivada, __*podrán dejar en suspenso la ejecución de las penas privativas de libertad no superiores a dos años*__ cuando sea razonable esperar que la ejecución de la pena no sea necesaria para evitar la comisión futura por el penado de nuevos delitos.

Para adoptar esta resolución el juez o tribunal valorará las circunstancias del delito cometido, las circunstancias personales del penado, sus antecedentes, su conducta posterior al hecho, en particular su esfuerzo para reparar el daño causado, sus circunstancias familiares y sociales, y los efectos que quepa esperar de la propia suspensión de la ejecución y del cumplimiento de las medidas que fueren impuestas.

2. __*Serán condiciones necesarias*__ para dejar en suspenso la ejecución de la pena, las siguientes:
[...]_
_2.ª *Que la pena **o la suma de las impuestas** no sea superior a dos años*, sin incluir en tal cómputo la derivada del impago de la multa_".


La suma de las penas impuestas sí es superior a 2 años, y en un caso de tan evidente alevosía no procede dejarla en suspensión por "buena actitud".

Esa hija de puta va a estar encerrada un tiempecito, va a tener que pagar 80.000€ y para colmo se ha quedado sin hija. Que se joda por malnacida.


----------



## Gatoo_ (18 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No, me temo que no lo has hecho.
> El terrorismo feminista amenaza los cimientos de toda nuestra civilización y no soy de los que ceden en la batalla del lenguaje, uno de sus muchos frentes.



El lenguaje es básico para entenderse cuando se habla, y en este caso es hembrismo, como casi siempre.


----------



## jiren (18 May 2022)

la indultara el gobierno que hay que seguir con el chiringuito


----------



## manottas (18 May 2022)

En breve la indultaran e inhabilitaran al juez por heteropatriarcal opresor


----------



## Convaleciente_de_Dierna (18 May 2022)

Pues si es cierto me parece ejemplar. 

Ya está bien que (intentar) arruinar la vida de una persona solo por haber nacido hombre salga gratis 

Es el colmo


----------



## SAMPLERKING (18 May 2022)

Poco me parece para esa hija de puta


----------



## Dadaista (18 May 2022)

trolero dijo:


> Sobre todo si reparas en que es el mismo que condenó a Juana Rivas.



No tenía ni idea. Entonces sera un mártir al que en unas décadas le harán justicia. Hoy es un cadáver que anda (que huevos tiene)


----------



## sivigliano (18 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Hay algún comentario en este foro que haya defendido lo de Pozoblanco?. No manifestó el que robó el móvil en Pamplona que ha sido condenado a dos años más de cárcel que fue un error?.
> Creo que nadie en su sano juicio piensa que esa gente son trigo limpio. La polémica del caso venía porque se manifestaba una situación donde siendo posible que una mujer perjudicada por el alcohol siga el rollo para tener una relación, se baje las bragas sola, se coma la boca con el que sea( puede ser en grupo o no), a las horas o al día siguiente, ya fresca, se arrepienta y diga que en verdad se sintió coaccionada y por tanto sufrió una agresión sexual. Ese supuesto implica que una relación sexual no es consentida si una mujer así lo decide a posteriori aunque en principio lo fuese. Y sobretodo que si así actúa se iría de rositas. Mujeres que hagan eso y puedan dormir por la noche no hay tantas pero algunas sí están dispuestas a ello por dinero de indemnización, despecho por haberlas dejado después o no seguir la relación.
> Ese es el quid de la cuestión.
> En mi opinión para un hombre hoy día el intentar tener sexo eventual con recién conocidas es una actividad de altísimo riesgo. A follar en casa con la esposa o pareja estable, que salvo que seas idiota sabes como es y qué principios y valores tiene.



Está claro que puede pasar lo que dice, pero imagínese sin conocer apenas a la compañera en una relación esporádica. El peligro aumenta claramente. El riesgo cero de denuncia falsa viogen no existe, pero se puede minimizar.


----------



## sivigliano (18 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sí, sí entrará. Está regulado en el Art. 80 del Código Penal:
> 
> 
> *"Artículo 80.*
> ...



El indulto existe para que no pide la cárcel una condenada por ese tipo de delitos insignificantes. Total las denuncias falsas fueron contra un hombre, que ya sabemos que en España tienen menos derechos que un perro callejero.


----------



## Fermoselle (18 May 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> no valen de nada estas condenas....la van a indultar



Justicia del pueblo ; cuando salga un par de navajazos en la tripa......................


----------



## Rigreor (18 May 2022)

Las denuncias falsas son habituales porque los hombres españoles deben ser los menos violentos del planeta. Si los falsamente acusados se tomaran la justicia por su mano en un porcentaje significativo, el monto de denuncias falsas se reduciría drásticamente. Desde 2004 llevo sorprendido por el hombre español promedio. Es un mártir. No tengo muy claro si eso es bueno o malo (muchos se controlan por el bienestar de los hijos), pero está claro que este purgatorio que muchos están pasando sería impensable en Europa del este y Rusia, en África, en extremo oriente, en sudamérica o en morolandia.


----------



## Roquete (18 May 2022)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Poco me parece para esa hija de puta



La mentira, y más mentiras tan graves, se pena con una levedad increíble. Supongo, que , como siempre, se debe a que la sociedad, en general se perdona a sí misma sus defectos básicos (vamos, que la gente miente más que habla).


----------



## pamplinero (18 May 2022)

5 años? de risa.

Ademas, tendria que tener un agravante por ser conocedora del sistema judicial y aprovecharse de ello para causar mas daño.
De la misma manera que si en una pelea un tio es un experto en artes marciales y deja KO a su rival con sus conocimientos de lucha, en el juicio se considera un agravante.


----------



## peterr (19 May 2022)

Venga me arriesgo, creo que este caso no lo veremos en los medios.


----------



## Skywalker22 (19 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sí, sí entrará. Está regulado en el Art. 80 del Código Penal:
> 
> 
> *"Artículo 80.*
> ...




Noto cierta saña en tus comentarios. Pareces tomártelo como algo personal.
Creo que las cosas hay que analizarlas fríamente y no sé por qué, no lo haces. Es como si albergaras odio contra las mujeres en general. Algo igual de pernicioso que albergar odio contra los hombres, en general, y que es lo que criticas.

No conozco este caso y por tano no voy a meterme a valorarlo. Solo te diré una cosa, cuidado con el tema de las denuncias falsas porque podrá haberlas, pero es un arma de doble filo que a veces se utiliza para amedrentar. Me explico, ha habido yo sigue habiendo gente que denuncia temas de corrupción por ejemplo, y que es acusada de denuncia falsa a la mínima, como venganza y como aviso a tripulantes. Y muchas veces con pruebas amañadas y subterfugios varios. No es la primera vez que pasa. Es un tema que no tiene mucho que ver con la violencia de género o malos tratos, pero ahí está.
Repito que este tema no lo conozco y no voy a valorarlo. Pero que no es la primera vez que se acusa a denunciantes de corrupción, de denuncias falsas que no son tales. Por tanto, juguemos a endurecer ese tipo de asuntos, para que no se denuncie. Es el mensaje que a veces se lanza aunque ya digo, en este caso no sé qué paso y repito, no opino.
Quizá en estos asuntos deberías evitar proyectar filias, fobias y experiencias personales.


----------



## Xculo (19 May 2022)

Recurrirá y saldrá absuelta. O la ex del chepas la indulta. Esa no pisa cárcel.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 May 2022)

Las actuales leyes han sacado a la luz la inmensa hijoputez de muchas tias. Esta asquerosa tendría que ser cuneteada directamente.


----------



## Monica1988 (19 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El vera lo que hace y esperemos que solo sea un bocas, pero que se le ocurra como opción pegarle teniendo ya actecedentes y que crea que solo le va a caer una multa por ello...
> 
> Obviamente grabarlo es la opción inteligente. Mientras grita, sacas el movil y listo.
> 
> ...



Eres una vibora que mal ejemplo das al resto de nosotras, espero que tu niño inseminado invitro ( nadie te quiso meterla por fea) nazca con espina bifida, me alegraria


----------



## Cens0r (19 May 2022)

Seguro que la noticia abrirá los informativos de la tele.


----------



## Archimanguina (19 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Pobre juez, le quedan dos telediarios



Estara a punto de jubilarse...


----------



## BogadeAriete (19 May 2022)

Indulto en ciernes de la Montero


----------



## .Kaikus (19 May 2022)

En este caso la justicia le dio la razon al hombre y se demostro su inocencia, pero a un hombre de verdad si le acusan falsamente de delitos tan graves, puede que no acuda a los tribunales.


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Noto cierta saña en tus comentarios. Pareces tomártelo como algo personal.
> Creo que las cosas hay que analizarlas fríamente y no sé por qué, no lo haces. Es como si albergaras odio contra las mujeres en general. Algo igual de pernicioso que albergar odio contra los hombres, en general, y que es lo que criticas.



Sí, no te voy a negar que me repatea que en un caso así se condene por violencia doméstica y no por violencia de género. Las hijas de puta como la de este caso se creen impunes a la justicia y por eso repiten la hazaña una y otra vez.

Tengo un hermano y un cuñado que han sido maltratados durante 20 y 14 años, y ninguno de los dos se reconoce como persona maltratada porque a nosotros nadie nos enseña a identificar malos tratos; somos hombres y no tenemos derecho ni a eso.

"_Es que ella es así, ya sabes el carácter que tiene", "No se lo digas a mi mujer, que me monta un pollo"_... Hay infinidad de hombres que no pueden ni opinar sobre el lugar de vacaciones ni sobre una reforma en el hogar, y estoy hasta la mismísima polla de ver broncas por la calle en las que siempre es ella quien insulta, grita y pega empujones. Ya va tocando que se vea esa realidad y que empiece a darse la vuelta la tortilla.


----------



## firoamanda83 (19 May 2022)

lo que demuestra este caso es que para que condenen a una mujer por este tipo de temas no solo cuenta lo que hace sino que además ésta se tiene que comportar como una psicópata recalcitrante, ya que haciendo lo mismo con disimulo y precaución aún le estaría denunciando por décima vez


----------



## estupeharto (19 May 2022)

¿Y cuántos miles de casos más hay?
¿Y los jueces prevaricadores?
Que se hundan todos


----------



## Skywalker22 (19 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sí, no te voy a negar que me repatea que en un caso así se condene por violencia doméstica y no por violencia de género. Las hijas de puta como la de este caso se creen impunes a la justicia y por eso repiten la hazaña una y otra vez.
> 
> Tengo un hermano y un cuñado que han sido maltratados durante 20 y 14 años, y ninguno de los dos se reconoce como persona maltratada porque a nosotros nadie nos enseña a identificar malos tratos; somos hombres y no tenemos derecho ni a eso.
> 
> "_Es que ella es así, ya sabes el carácter que tiene", "No se lo digas a mi mujer, que me monta un pollo"_... Hay infinidad de hombres que no pueden ni opinar sobre el lugar de vacaciones ni sobre una reforma en el hogar, y estoy hasta la mismísima polla de ver broncas por la calle en las que siempre es ella quien insulta, grita y pega empujones. Ya va tocando que se vea esa realidad y que empiece a darse la vuelta la tortilla.



A mí el tema de los malos tratos me parece complejo. Y además creo que es difícil de valorar desde fuera. A veces te parece que una persona es maltratada pero en realidad en una pareja pueden ser ambos los que se "atizan" o puede darse el caso de que el que parece el verdugo, sea en realidad la víctima.

Yo creo que no es fácil dejar a alguien, pero es responsabilidad de cada cual decidir hasta dónde está dispuesto a aguantar. Lo que tampoco se puede hacer es culpar a la sociedad o a los demás, de algo que está en nuestra mano. Y lo digo para ellos y para ellas. Yo creo que salvo en casos de amenazas graves o agresiones igualmente serias, cada cual es responsable de decidir con quién está. Si tu hermano o tu cuñado aguanta ciertas cosas habría que preguntarse por qué lo hacen. Evidentemente si sus parejas son maltratadoras, es reprobable, pero quienes deberían actuar para protegerse, son ellos. Porque nadie puede protegerlos si ellos siguen con ellas.
Creo que está claro.


----------



## tovarovsky (19 May 2022)

El problema de este pais es que sobran manginas y faltan hormas de zapato para todas esas bandoleras en busca de dinero fácil.


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Si tu hermano o tu cuñado aguanta ciertas cosas habría que preguntarse por qué lo hacen.



Pues lo hicieron (afortunadamente ya resolvieron ambos la situación) porque nadie les ha dedicado 30 años de publicidad institucional con mensajes como _"Si te espía el móvil, denuncia", "Al primer insulto, denuncia", "Si te controla las amistades, denuncia"_.

Yo he hablado con ellos después de divorciarse, diciéndoles claramente que son hombres maltratados, y cuando se lo decía me torcían el gesto como diciendo "_¿Qué cojones dices?_".
Mi hermano recibió maltrato psicológico, pero a mi cuñado le cayeron verdaderas palizas físicas (yo mismo le vi con la cara reventada) y ni por ésas se reconoce como un hombre maltratado.

Hay personas que no tienen muchas luces y no saben pensar por sí mismos. Eso del _hombre maltratado_ no está en el lenguaje de la sociedad y no lo saben entender. Para ellos es que "_ella es así, tiene ese carácter y es mejor no decirle nada porque me monta un pollo_", pero no alcanzan a ver la gravedad del asunto.


----------



## Tanchus (19 May 2022)

Pues espero que no cumpla ni un solo día de cárcel



...por que un kármicamente más que bien merecido cáncer se la lleve por delante. Yo no quiero que con mi dinero se pague la manutención de una hija de puta de ese calibre


----------



## Godofredo1099 (19 May 2022)

Esto no saldrá en La Sexta.


----------



## machote hispano (19 May 2022)

Uy. 

Ese juez va a tener problemillas...


----------



## Skywalker22 (19 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues lo hicieron (afortunadamente ya resolvieron ambos la situación) porque nadie les ha dedicado 30 años de publicidad institucional con mensajes como _"Si te espía el móvil, denuncia", "Al primer insulto, denuncia", "Si te controla las amistades, denuncia"_.
> 
> Yo he hablado con ellos después de divorciarse, diciéndoles claramente que son hombres maltratados, y cuando se lo decía me torcían el gesto como diciendo "_¿Qué cojones dices?_".
> Mi hermano recibió maltrato psicológico, pero a mi cuñado le cayeron verdaderas palizas físicas (yo mismo le vi con la cara reventada) y ni por ésas se reconoce como un hombre maltratado.
> ...



No creo que tú seas nadie para valorar si alguien está siendo maltratado o no. Pero nada, tú a lo tuyo.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Esta mujer ha destrozado la vida de su marido y la de su hija, a la que ha utilizado cruelmente para dañar al padre. Sin embargo, recibe una ridícula condena de 5 años. 

En España no hay igualdad ante la ley. Ser mujer es un atenuante.


----------



## Gothaus (19 May 2022)

Dos años falsodenunciando y no le pasa nada hasta la novena. Manda cojones.


----------



## qbit (19 May 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Es lo que tiene emparejarte con una PUTA *PSICÓPATA*.



Corregido.



Gatoo_ dijo:


> la mujer, abogada de *formación*



Menuda gentuza.


----------



## nekcab (19 May 2022)

No os engañéis: son sentencias que sirven para "demostrar" que "también" se juzga a las falsa-denunciadoras. Eso sí: para terminar demostrando que sólo son un 0,00000000000000000000000000000001 %

El PSOE apoya a la humanidad, el planteta, Júpiter, la órbita de Orion, Tegucicalpa, ... (añadese la gilipoyez q se te ocurra)


----------



## nekcab (19 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No creo que tú seas nadie para valorar si alguien está siendo maltratado o no. Pero nada, tú a lo tuyo.



Este comentario me ha resultado curioso, pero claro, analizando tu intervención anterior:



Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo creo que no es fácil dejar a alguien, pero *es responsabilidad de cada cual* decidir hasta dónde está dispuesto a aguantar. Lo que tampoco se puede hacer es culpar a la sociedad o a los demás, *de algo que está en nuestra mano*. Y lo digo para ellos y para ellas. Yo creo que salvo en casos de amenazas graves o agresiones igualmente serias, cada cual es responsable de decidir con quién está.



Obviamente tú nunca aceptarás conceptos como "dependencia emocional". Por tanto cuando se discuta contigo hay que partir de esa premisa, siempre q tu contertulio lo acepte, claro.


----------



## Skywalker22 (19 May 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Este comentario me ha resultado curioso, pero claro, analizando tu intervención anterior:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviamente tú nunca aceptarás conceptos como "dependencia emocional". Por tanto cuando se discuta contigo hay que partir de esa premisa, siempre q tu contertulio lo acepte, claro.



Todos somos emocionalmente dependientes de alguien. Lo contrario no sería normal, todos desarrollamos vínculos con los seres con los que convivimos o mantenemos algún tipo de relación durante cierto tiempo, pero eso no debería impedirnos volar cuando esas personas nos hacen un daño grande, sobre todo si ese daño compromete nuestra salud física o emocional. Es duro, sí, es muy duro pero nadie dijo que la vida fuese un camino de rosas y los psicópatas y narcisistas abundan mucho. Vas de lado si no tienes el coraje de apartarlos de tu vida.


----------



## nekcab (19 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Todos somos emocionalmente dependientes de alguien. Lo contrario no sería normal, todos desarrollamos vínculos con los seres con los que convivimos o mantenemos algún tipo de relación durante cierto tiempo, pero eso *no debería* impedirnos volar cuando esas personas nos hacen un daño grande, sobre todo si ese daño compromete nuestra salud física o emocional. Es duro, sí, es muy duro pero nadie dijo que la vida fuese un camino de rosas y los psicópatas y narcisistas abundan mucho. Vas de lado si no tienes el coraje de apartarlos de tu vida.



Todo correcto, pero por supuesto: en teoría. La realidad, como siempre, va por derroteros más complicados.

Ese "no debería" simplemente confirma lo que he dicho antes.

Quien discuta contigo ha de aceptar que esas son tus premisas. Te lo digo por si al que discuta se lo aclaras antes, vais a ir más rápido y no perderéis tanto el tiempo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (19 May 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Todo correcto, pero por supuesto: en teoría. La realidad, como siempre, va por derroteros más complicados.
> 
> Ese "no debería" simplemente confirma lo que he dicho antes.
> 
> Quien discuta contigo ha de aceptar que esas son tus premisas. Te lo digo por si al que discuta se lo aclaras antes, vais a ir más rápido y no perderéis tanto el tiempo.



Es que si tienes dependencia emocional hasta tal extremo que no puedes alejarte de gente que es muy pero muy tóxica, entonces tienes un problema. Y eso solo lo puedes resoler tú.


----------



## nekcab (19 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Nos lo han quitado de encima. Desde el minuto uno no se como podían ser Guardia Civil y militar. Que son los cuerpos de seguridad que nos defienden a todos. Es que es ilógico a manos llenas.
> 
> Sobre las asociaciones feministas, no es cierto, si que lo hacen, pero no son respaldadas por los partidos políticos. No confundas feminismo con partidos políticos porque no tiene nada que ver. Si un partido politico no te respalda con su infinidad de bot y palmeros adscritos no se visibiliza tanto y menos gente se mueve, pero hay concentracion en cada zona que ocurre algo, tampoco hay asociaciones feministas en cada pueblo, pero no es problema del feminismo porque el feminismo y las asociaciones se mueven siempre, repito siempre. Hay concentraciones a cada violación y muerte. Hay grupos que comparten cada noticia, cada una. Si, la que ni salen en los medios o si en periódicos locales, pero son cuentas no adscritas a ningun partido. Si son muy seguidas, igual tienen 50 mil suscriptores que no esta nada mal, pero hasta que un partido politico que igual tiene entre redes clientelares y suscriptores de suscriptores millones de seguidores, no le hace publicidad y moviliza a su gente, no se va a enterar nadie.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que perteneces a una asociación feminista. O por parte de personas muy cercanas a tí.



Lady_A dijo:


> Sera que aparte de virgen eres igual de violador,





Lady_A dijo:


> y que eres un virgen marginal



Digo yo que podéis cambiar el repertorio, ya está muy manido ese.


----------



## Diego Alatriste y Tenorio (19 May 2022)

Irene Montero pidiendo su indulto en 3,2...


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No creo que tú seas nadie para valorar si alguien está siendo maltratado o no. Pero nada, tú a lo tuyo.



Tú eres tonto, hombre.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Tú eres tonto, hombre.



Gran argumento. Claro que, viniendo de una mente "privilegiada" como la tuya, era lo esperable.

Un tío que te dice que no, que no es maltratado, pero tú erre que erre. Porque eres psicólogo y eso. Y además vives en su casa y lo sabes todo.

¡Gensanta, qué país!


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Gran argumento. Claro que, viniendo de una mente "privilegiada" como la tuya, era lo esperable.
> 
> Un tío que te dice que no, que no es maltratado, pero tú erre que erre. Porque eres psicólogo y eso. Y además vives en su casa y lo sabes todo.
> 
> ¡Gensanta, qué país!



Es que no mereces más argumento. Si no eres capaz de entenderlo después de haberte dicho que vi a mi cuñado varias veces con la cara reventada, es que no lo vas a entender de ninguna manera.

Eres tonto y ya está, y te quedas con eso.


----------



## tovarovsky (20 May 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los de la Manada tenían vídeos abusando de tías borrachas o drogadas, como uno que vi de una en el asiento de atrás de un coche y se jactaban de abusar o "violar" en mensajes de wasap. Te lo compro. Lo de la chica de los San Fermines te lo puedo comprar también. La tía estaba borracha y se aprovecharon de ello. A lo mejor no estaba muy borracha y se dejó y/o consintió pero si hubiera estado sobria no hubiera hecho todo eso. Pero en ese caso, aunque ellos se aprovecharan de ella, no fue violación entendida como agresión a la fuerza, haciendo daño... sino abuso sexual. El abusador sexual no es violador son conceptos distintos, a veces van juntos a veces no. Pero vale, te compro lo de que los de la Manada eran abusadores y violadores en potencia.
> 
> El problema es que estamos llegando a un punto donde las tías se inventan cualquier cosa para joder, denuncian falsamente porque son malas o porque quieren joder al otro y el sistema les favorece. A mi me denunció una de la calle, que no era pareja ni nada, sólo por ir a separar a su hijo que estaba pegando al mío. Como cualquiera puede ir al hospital y decir que le duele, sin marcas, que eso se llama "policontusiones" que suena como que tienes marcas pero no, pues te hacen un informe de esos y denuncian. Se inventó de todo sin pruebas, lesiones inexistentes y aún con informes policiales y periciales en contra de ella, como que en el atestado policial no había lesiones y no me detuvieron y que en informe pericial lo que pusieron es que ella no tenía lesiones de una paliza sino degenerativo muscular, etc., dio igual porque la jueza (que no era juzgado de género) omitió todo eso en la sentencia y sin pruebas me condenaron por delito lesiones, 2000 pavos la broma, aunque nada de arresto ni nada, no pisé ni calabozo porque los policías no me detuvieron y vieron que era una chalada mentirosa. Pero fiscalía y jueza, sin pruebas, me condenaron y las pruebas que había en contra de ella y a favor mía, las omitieron. Mi mujer testificando a mi favor y nada. Ese es el problema, que no hay justicia y al final es todo insostenible... Moraleja: la próxima vez que una tía se me ponga histérica en la calle gritando que la he agredido y diga de llamar a la policía, lo tengo claro, le meto la paliza de su vida para que cuando me condenen sea por algo: más o menos ya sé que darle una paliza a una tía en la calle, puñetazos en la cara, reventarla a patadas en el suelo, etc., son unos 2000 pavos. Que en ese día ni la toqué, pero eso fue lo que dijo. Pues oye, los pago a gusto la próxima vez porque las hostias se las llevará de verdad (y ya verás como no vuelve a acusar a otro sin pruebas o para joder). Eso es lo que se consigue con esta "justicia" feminazi.
> 
> PD. Informé de mi caso y sentencia a una asociación contra la corrupción judicial y me dijeron que eso de omitir pruebas y no valorarlo todo en la sentencia era prevaricación del juez, pero que eso es el pan de cada día en la "justicia" española cuando hay mujeres de por medio y que denunciar a un juez es imposible porque entre ellos se protegen. De hecho, recurrí la sentencia para que valoraran las pruebas omitidas y el juez del recurso se las volvió a pasar por el forro, como si no existieran ni una mención, sólo puso que "daba la razón a la compañera jueza del juzgado de instrucción"... Y ya no había más recursos. O era joderme o denunciar a los jueces y eso es hoy en día inviable. Así que no me extraña nada cuando escucho que han apalizado o matado a a una mujer.



Tu caso se repite día a día en los juzgados. Los jueces se ríen de los desgraciados que llegan allí como denunciados y dependiendo del día que tengan, te pueden joder la vida. Lo raro es que no haya mas ajusticiamientos populares, contra jueces o falso denunciantes.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Es que no mereces más argumento. Si no eres capaz de entenderlo después de haberte dicho que vi a mi cuñado varias veces con la cara reventada, es que no lo vas a entender de ninguna manera.
> 
> Eres tonto y ya está, y te quedas con eso.



Claro que sí. Y ya sabes que se la reventó su mujer. Una tía zurrándole hasta reventarlo a un tío, que normalmente somos el doble de fuertes. Es más, conozco a muuy pocas tías capaces de vencer a un tío en fuerza física. Una tía puede darte una hostia si te pilla desprevenido, incluso un golpe con un objeto contundente, pero o te deja inconsciente o muerto del primer golpe o el segundo ya no te lo da. Por eso lo de "ejjj que zu mujé le reventó la cara", suena poco convincente. Poco, muy poco creíble.
Pero que la realidad no estropee tu bonito relato. No lo permitas. Tú sigue imaginándote fantasías absurdas.


No eres más subnormal porque no entrenas.


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Claro que sí. Y ya sabes que se la reventó su mujer. Una tía zurrándole hasta reventarlo a un tío, que normalmente somos el doble de fuertes. Es más, conozco a muuy pocas tías capaces de vencer a un tío en fuerza física. Una tía puede darte una hostia si te pilla desprevenido, incluso un golpe con un objeto contundente, pero o te deja inconsciente o muerto del primer golpe o el segundo ya no te lo da. Por eso lo de "ejjj que zu mujé le reventó la cara", suena poco convincente. Poco, muy poco creíble.
> Pero que la realidad no estropee tu bonito relato. No lo permitas. Tú sigue imaginándote fantasías absurdas.
> 
> 
> No eres más subnormal porque no entrenas.



Si lo que querías era confirmar que eres tonto, doy fe de que lo has conseguido.

Estamos hablando de un tío que mide 1'60mts y que nunca ha pesado más de 50kgs. Y ya te estoy dando demasiadas explicaciones para lo que te mereces.

Muchacho, ¿tú eres consciente de que yo conozco de toda la vida a mi hermano y a mi cuñado y que tú ni siquiera sabes quiénes son? ¿Por qué cojones de empeñas en tener razón sobre algo de lo que no tienes ni reputísima idea?


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Si lo que querías era confirmar que eres tonto, doy fe de que lo has conseguido.
> 
> Estamos hablando de un tío que mide 1'60mts y que nunca ha pesado más de 50kgs. Y ya te estoy dando demasiadas explicaciones para lo que te mereces.
> 
> Muchacho, ¿tú eres consciente de que yo conozco de toda la vida a mi hermano y a mi cuñado y que tú ni siquiera sabes quiénes son? ¿Por qué cojones de empeñas en tener razón sobre algo de lo que no tienes ni reputísima idea?



Un tío de 1,60 m?? Que pesa 50 kg?? ¿Tomas a los demás por estúpidos?

Si ya ni tías medianamente jóvenes, de esa complexión quedan. Las de ese tallaje son de la postguerra.

Por cierto, su mujer mide 1,90 y pesa 100 kg. No me digas más.

Venga, a contar tonterías y a inventar gilipolleces a otra parte.


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Un tío de 1,60 m?? Que pesa 50 kg?? ¿Tomas a los demás por estúpidos?
> 
> Si ya ni tías medianamente jóvenes, de esa complexión quedan. Las de ese tallaje son de la postguerra.
> 
> ...



Tú eres estúpido, está claro. Los demás no sé.


Edito: Mira, casualmente éste es el estado de WhatsApp de mi sobrino, que mide 1'68mts


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Tú eres estúpido, está claro. Los demás no sé.
> 
> 
> Edito: Mira, casualmente éste es el estado de WhatsApp de mi sobrino, que mide 1'68mts



Lo demás no sabes, jajaja, ...  

Deja de inventarte trolas, que quedas en ridículo. 
¡Mamarracho!


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Lo demás no sabes, jajaja, ...
> 
> Deja de inventarte trolas, que quedas en ridículo.
> ¡Mamarracho!



Toma otra vez la foto, que te la has pasado por alto, gilipollas. Mira su codo a la altura de la banqueta y vuelve a decir gilipolleces


----------

